# Tattoo/Pierce topic



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2008)

I've searched trough GBAtemp, and couldn't find any similar topic, as I'm really into tattoos and piercings I decided to make a topic to see what you people here think of such body modification..
There are lots of older members who could be involved in this stuff, some girls that could probably be interested into piercings..
I know there are lots of minors, but I would like to hear opinion from your point of view too..

Basicly:
Do you like tattoos/piercings?
Why?
What style you find most interesting (biomechanical, tribal, animals, cartoons etc.)?
Do you have any?
Show off......

Something like that....you *don't* have to answer the questions, they are here just to guide you....Just make a conversation..

I would really like to see a pictures if you have any tattoos/piercings, so post them here..(Thug4L1f3, I've seen you have some tattoos on your hand, maybe if you could get a better picture?)


----------



## lolsjoel (Jun 30, 2008)

I've had both of my ears double pierced with orbitals for about 5 years now.  I like them.  I'd never actually seen orbitals before, but when I turned up the hoops from the first set of holes, I liked the look, so I went back to get double pierced to get the look for real.  

I've also pierced and retired my tongue twice.  Once when I was 16 for about a week until the parents found out.  Then again at 18 when I moved out for a little over a year till I grew tired of it.

No tattoos, though.  I would kind of like a simple solid black line down one of my triceps.  Not sure why, but I've kinda always wanted that.  I'm sure I won't get one though.

I may post a picture of the oribtals later if any of you don't know what they are.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, those are some pretty cool stuff....If you have a picture I'd like to see it very much...

I have pictures of some of my stuff, so I'll post it later too..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2008)

This is my first tattoo..
I got it on my 18th birthday, I cut the whole day of school, get down to tattoo shop, and had it done....I was thinking about getting tattoo from 14-15th year of life..But I knew that my body is still growing, and if I get it, that it would be a mess when stretched...plus, I never wanted to get tattoo illegally..I would never play around with something like that, it's something for the whole life, so I really want to think it trough, and get it done properly!!

And, by looking at the picture, I believe you'll find that it perfectly sums me up! Radiation, nuclear explosion, mohawk, love......It has everything that's somewhat part of my life..

I'll post some more stuff later..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Basicly:
> Do you like tattoos/piercings?
> Why?
> What style you find most interesting (biomechanical, tribal, animals, cartoons etc.)?
> ...


Well, not to rain on your parade, but mainly to weigh in on the topic and push the thread along.

Do you like Piercings and Tattoos
I dont like either. For several reasons, mainly I mean for my self--but I dont really like either at at all. In any shape, way or form do I like piercings or tattoos.
1. I'm afraid of needles. Not deathly, but very afraid.
2. I dont know, maybe I'm just a very "old fashioned" person I dont think that its very wise or good to get something permanently changed about your self for vanity purposes. Certainly something like a tatoo--where they are jabbing and stabbing you with needles left and right and you are perfectly awake and conscious. Plus, if theres nothing wrong with you--if you can appreciate and like the body you were born with, why would you want to change it? How can you be certain that you will like it in 10 years? What about when you have kids?
3. Well, I want to be able to get work, for starters. And one of the things they drill into you in Business School is that if you shouldnt get a Tattoo, but if get a tattoo, it had better be able to be hidden effortlessly, effectively and for the standard 8 hours of work. If not, it shouldn't be garish. So, a little star on your wrist might be okay, it probably wont be in the workforce, but for some people, it'll be okay. A giant dragons skull painted no matter how skillfully onto the length of your arm, isn't going to be okay. Sorry, it just isn't.
4. I dont like needles. I cant bare to be stuck, and I dont like to be reminded of needles. For some reason, pins, like safety pins, dont bother me if the tips can be covered, needles, do.

I think that if were to get a temporary tattoo--the kind that washes off--it'd be a cartoon that conveys a thought or emotion, something I feel is important--but it'd have to be in a way that is both serious/straightforward yet humorous.

I dont have any peircings or tattoos, I'm too afriad of needles to submit to anyone puncturing me for anything other than the most dire or immediate medical purposes.

I had a hole in my head once, right where my sister stabbed me in the forehead with a pin because I was had a bump/pimple on my forehead that made me look a bit like a unicorn. That was the only time I' was stuck, albeit unknowingly, besides for anything shy of medical purposes.

EDIT: I'm about to go to bed. I can barely keep my eyes open. I hope this isn't too much rambling in there, I will fix it tomorrow, hopefully to be more clear.

EDIT: Edited to be a little clearer and hopefully less offensive.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 30, 2008)

Ya I'll try and get a better picture later. 
The writing says 'Russell 1974 - 98 RIP' in an Old English font, he was my brother.  My mate did it in his bedroom with a tatoo gun bought from ebay.
The second one is a celtic design that was black on the original template but the guy that did it said it would look good in red so I just said "yeah go for it" (was only 15 when I got it).
I'm thinking of having the red one filled in black with maybe some more art on it.

I have another one on my left bicep, you can just about see it on the second pic (very small) and have 3 piercings in my left ear, 2 in the lobe and 1 at the top, but I no longer wear anything in them.

[-EDIT-]

Fixd pics.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 30, 2008)

can't wait for tats. will get a few after im 18.


----------



## L13SDE (Jun 30, 2008)

I Have 9 pericings 4 in each ear and my  septum. i had stretches but removed them  (was the worst idea of my life)  i also have this tattoed on my back got it done the day i was 18.





Im planning some tirbal on my arm in the next month, then im wanting to get the words Live Love Burn Die tattoed on my chest


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you like tattoos/piercings? *Yes!*
Why?* Because it makes my body even more beautifull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j/k)*
What style you find most interesting (biomechanical, tribal, animals, cartoons etc.)? *Just, simple, plain stars or something like that.*
Do you have any?* Not yet...*
Show off...... *Not yet...*

Here, in holland, you can have tattoos from your 16th (and we can drink alcohol and stuff, I love holland! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
So I've been wanting one since half a year ago.
I want just a plain, black simple star on my wrist. And I'm getting it this summer break! (probably).
I also want a snake bite, but for that, I'll have to wait untill my braces are gone. (that's like, 1,5 year or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 30, 2008)

i have my ears pierced, i used to have my nosed pierced and would do it again, i don't wish to have any tattoos though, fake ones are alright.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 30, 2008)

Ahh ink and metal. Two of my favorite things to be added to a human body. I'm a sucker for piercings and tats. At one point, i had two in each ear and an eyebrow ring. Now i'm just down to both ears done once, but stretched to 00 gauge. I want metal in my face, but i'm not sure of where. Well, i would LOVE to get my lip done... but the wife isn't a huge fan of that... but it could happen anyway (...i mean, she said "you can if you'd like, but i'm not a huge fan." so i wouldn't be doing it behind her back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

As for ink, i've had MAJOR urges over the past 4 years to get something marked on my body... tons of ideas have come and gone, and when the urge happens, the cash isn't available. So i pierce or cut (...my hair, not myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it seems to settle for a few months until i want that needle into permanently scratch my skin once again.

There are some pics of my ears (kinda) in the temper pics thread, but there will be new pics soon.. both here and there.  My hair has changed. Can't wait to have it all ready to go for here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thats a teaser for any of you who might care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAH)


----------



## Hiratai (Jun 30, 2008)

I plan to get my whole arm dedicated to 8bit worlds. It'll be liek a scene from a to become 8bit SSB.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 30, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> 3. I think that having your face or body pierced and decorated with jewelry/spikes in a way that startles or disrupts the majority of society is a little unkind. You can have 7 peircings in your face if you want, but do you really HAVE to wear them all, all the time? Even to a restaurant or library where people want to focus on something?








So what about we go back in time to racial segregation?

I don't think I need to say much more, but the way I've understood it, and I could be wrong (and if so, I'm sorry in advance), but seriously, you're saying that because they are different in a way you don't like, that they shouldn't do what they like (like wearing piercings) in public places, where you might be "put off" or distracted or something like that?

Isn't that against basic freedom? I don't think they are hurting anyone, if your distracted then... I don't know, it's not like they are purposely trying to catch your attention, right? I don't think something like a nose ring, or a tribal tattoo is that "strange" in society these days anyway.

As for me, I'm getting a double helix piercing(s) this summer


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Well, not to rain on your parade, but mainly to weigh in on the topic and push the thread along.
> 
> Peircings and Tattoos
> I dont like either. For several reasons, mainly I mean for my self--but I dont really like either at at all. In any shape, way or form do I like piercings or tattoos.
> ...


*gizmo_gal*, I always appreciate your opinion..(thanx for pushing the thread along)..
Now, the things you wrote, I can understand as I'm very often faced with people that think that way..Tattoos and piercings are still a taboo here in Croatia, and there are times when people react very bad on me or my girlfriend, and it's just all about looks..
My girlfriend has lower lip, tongue, nose and many ear piercings, she has four tattoos (very cute and funny motives)..And I have six piercings in my left arm, and three (actually four) tattoos..
I can understand you don't like body modification for yourself, but logic behind it is little un-understandable for me..
I don't understand how can't you see why would people want to change something on their body..I'm really satisfied with the way I look, but I love tattoos, I'm into that stuff for long time, I've researched a lot about it, I'm confident in the whole process and the guy who's doing it, and I'm really sure the motive I want to have..so what is bad about that?
It's not about the fact if I'm going to like it in 10 years! Even if I'm changed and everything, it'll mark me for what I was, it'll be a significant part of my life..
What about kids? What's wrong with having a tattoo and a kid? It's not like I'm harming it in any way, I don't smoke never did, I don't do drugs, never did, I don't drink, I have before, but I stopped....Having a picture drown on my body is nothing terrifying or scary..
If my tattoos and piercings disrupts anyone, it's their problem, not mine..I'm perfectly satisfied with all that on myself and don't mind seeing it on other people, however, I'm bothered with people who use public transportation, and take their shirts off because it's hot and temperature is high....Nobody is making any problem with them, but I'm disrupting somone because of the picture on my leg?! Ridiculous if you ask me!
When I'm in the restaurant, there are lots of people that eat their food loudly, I think that's bad manners, and it bothers me..I never say anything, but people come to my girlfriend and ask some bad questions about her lip being pierced, and give her some bad time..I really don't see any logic here..Why would somebody be bothered with the way I decided to look? It doesn't make me a bad person....Do  you think I'm a bad person?
I don't smell bad, I'm very polite, I rarely curse, I never use any opiums (drugs, alcohol, smokes), I never start a fight, I always make room for elderly people......Then why people feel need to come to me, and have bad remarks based on my tattoos, piercings, mohawk, studded leather jacket or my boots, when they know nothing about me, and I don't judge them based on their looks, when they actually look weird to me!
And please, don't feel offended by this, it's just the way I think about this matter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do  you think of me? Would lack of things that make me who I am, make me a better person?

@*Thug4L1f3*, I'd really like to see better pictures of your tattoos, as they look very oldschool, and made in a non-professional  way, I have a friend that has both hands and legs covered with such made tattoos, some funny shit you can find on him..
BTW, sorry to hear for your brother..

@*xblackoutx*, What kind of tattoos are you getting....some SxE tattoos, or what?

@*L13SDE*,what happened with stretching, it went bad? Are you planning on making something around that Slipknot logo (sorry if I mistaken it for some random tribal, but it looks like a Slipknot logo to me)..Maybe if you could post the pictures of that chest tattoo?

@*wabsta*, I didn't know that Holland has such law that allows 16 year olds to get a tattoo....Over here, only few tattoo shops will do you if you're under 18, but you have to come with your parents and get a permisiion from them..

@*WildWon*, I so like your posts, you always make me laugh..I know what you mean with girlfriend "not being happy with something like that"..My girlfriend hated my back tattoo at first, but she got used to it, and now she's loving it..The same goes for piercings and me, I never liked piercings that much, as I can't bring myself to look at pierced flesh and skin....But I really like the way she looks now, it's very sexy to me..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd like some better pictures from you, and if you ever get a tattoo, pictures!!

@*Hiratai*, I've seen quite a few tattoos with similar theme, and it could be pulled out really good.....There are such amazing artists that can do wonders with ink and skin..

@*RayorDragonFall,* nicely said, but I really think that gizmo_gal expressed herself a bit wrong, she did said she's very tired, and I'm really anticipating her answer, it's always a pleasure to talk with her..
What is that you call a helix piercing? We call things a little differently here, so I'm just wandering which part of body is it?

I'll post some pictures up...

...Double post, sorry for that, my internet is making me problems..

...WTF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 triple post....really, really sorry....I messed something up....If mods can delete this, please do..


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 30, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of having the red one filled in black with maybe some more art on it.


Aw, I like it in red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works, and it's nice to see something different.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2008)

I was walking onto a train in New jersey one time and saw this guy get out. He had all this stuff on his face - regular silver balls, rings, but the best were this blue lightning bolts that stuck out of his face. It was really cool looking because he had it arranged symmetrically and in a certain way so it wasn't just haphazard, plus it was blue lightning bolts coming out of his face! That's probably the best percings I've ever seen.

Haven't gotten anything myself yet (can't get a tat since I'm 14. I haven't decided on if I want a piercing yet but I should probably start with my ears, problem with that is my hair covers my ears 90% of the time :| )

[edit] my dad's got both his ears pierced and my mom has her ears and nose, so I know I could get those if I wanted...


----------



## Suranwrap (Jul 1, 2008)

I have two 4 gauge tunnels in my ears (one in each). and I have 2 Tats, one with the Atari logo on my back, and one that says "Your Name" with a heart around it, on my butt.

The Your Name tat got me so much free beer. "I'd bet you a beer, i have your name tattooed to my ass!"

Edit: I also have a horseshoe in my nipple, I had it since I was 16, so I totally forget it is there.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Mewgia, sounds really interesting, I never actually heard of lightning bolts piercings, must be some custom stuff..
The hair covering your ears could lead to some problems if you decide to do some un-ordinary ear piercings, so it could be a bit problem for you...But most of the girls have long hair, and none of the problems so, you should probably be fine..

Here are my other tattoos:




Five minutes after finishing it, looked bad and it felt that way..





And this is the next day, bright, sharp and perfect..
This picture is actually my logo..I do lots of stuff for local bands, like covers, music videos, flyers, and than I use this picture, so everyone knows it's my work!! It0l like my trademark..





My upper back done....You can see the mohawk fetus is placed in some kind of chamber now..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Cable that pumps informations in my head..





And this is the arm part..

Those pictures are the final proof of my radioactive-robot nature, for some non-believers out there..
As you can see there is the nuclear reactor in the left part of my back, and pneumatic pump in the right part of the back..


This tattoo was done out of three times in 14 hours of work..and it's just a small part of the whole thing I'm planning to complete in next 5-10 years..


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 1, 2008)

Toni, that looks awesome!  

And it's superficial to judge someone because they have tattoos/piercings.  Personally I don't think I would get one, but I can appreciate them on other people.  I'd be more offended by someone talking with their mouth full than I would be by someone with body art  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That reminds me of one time when I was in Japan and I sat down next to a guy with tattoos all over his neck and arms.  Turns out he was a Yakuza (Japanese mafia), but when I asked him about his tattoo, he was actually really cool and told me all about the process.  We ended up having a pretty long conversation about his tattoo, even though most Japanese people are scared to talk to Yakuza.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi! Densetsu3000.....Thanks for those kind words..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know you already seen my tattoos, so I really appreciate it you're coming here to talk..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And it's superficial to judge someone because they have tattoos/piercings. Personally I don't think I would get one, but I can appreciate them on other people. I'd be more offended by someone talking with their mouth full than I would be by someone with body art..


That's just the way I think of it....Having your body modified in any way doesn't make you a different person..Someone could look totally normal, but be a dick, and on the other side, extremely tattooed people always turn out to be cool to talk to, and very nice and helpful...( I say most of the time, but not every time)..

You met Yakuza and talked about tattoos, wow, wicked....I've heard of Yakuza many times before..heard, that they are really badass.....I believe your nunchaku skills saved you from certain death after that talk..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just kiddin'

This are my piercings, I actually don't have any other except this six, as I'm not all that into piercings, but microdermals just got to me, and I had to do them......And I really like the way it looks..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2008)

Piercing: between motor powered fun and all the other stuff/metalwork I get up to it looks like I already have more than enough or at least have the potential to get a decent collection of internal body jewelery to warrant the trouble of getting some on the outside.
On others, indifferent really although having been regaled with stories from those who worked in applicable areas of medicine I think I will steer clear of the more exotic.

Tattoos: I grew up with/tend to hang around with bikers so that sort of thing is pretty much what I have seen since I can remember.
This means it is pretty much skulls, bikes and pagan/celtic/slavic esque pictures (sometimes with a "cartoon" twist and on occasion with an american indian influence) and almost always with lots of colour (aside from the very simple stuff).
Spiderwebs in eastern Europe I later find out tend to associated with prison ink so some amusing situations happened when appearing there (especially in some smaller villages, ironically others were the complete opposite).
Anyhow if done well I quite like them (badly done kanji/hanzi/tribal are a source of amusement when sitting in the pub garden/park/beach/mountainside) but funding (without getting into the "scene proper" around here there are three decent people, now two since one dried up (I suppose that is a new twist on piss up artist) and they are damn expensive (worth it mind you)) and general "what to get" issues mean I sport none of my own.
I quite like some of the ritual scarring though and have seen some amazing work when that is combined with more "traditional" methods (used as a "colour" of sorts as part of a dragon that would put a yakuza to shame). It looks like a family crest of sorts (there are several to choose from it seems) is to appear once my little brother gets old enough though.

"can appreciate and like the body you were born with"
This entire site is dedicated to those who choose to make things better than what they come as.

"in a way that startles or disrupts the majority of society"
I fail to see how some ink or metal disrupts society. Quite in fact public use/display of religion has caused me and mine far more hassle than anything like that ever has.
I have long hair (supposedly not done on males) and tend to wear things that cover my face (equally not a societal norm I am told, for the record it gets cold at night and a scarf or similar is almost essential), where do I fit?

"she has four tattoos (very cute and funny motives)..And I"
With no intention to sound like a bastard (my Croatian/Serbian is non existent if we are going that route) that made me smile (motive while probably being technically correct/acceptable, if slightly archaic, here the word is usually motif with the plural motifs for the word for pattern/picture with meaning).

And just for giggles the "story" of what will happen 50 years from now
"Grandma, make some more spaghetti from the mashed potato".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

FAST6191, this is something I really appreciate.....You really took time to write something down...It was really enjoying to read all that..
I always welcome corrections with my English, as that way, I learn more..thanks for that bit of information..
I'm interested in most of the stuff you mentioned for over 5 years now, I know it's maybe not that long, but it's a period of time I really seriously researched about history of tattooing, scarification, suspensions, piercings etc..

I really like the way you think, as I see it actually THE right way to think about the society..
You asked where do you fit, well, among us....I think of you as a interesting person, and your long hair and covered face would never bother me, or stop me from approaching you and starting conversation..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you almost made me blush. I thank you for your "approaching me and starting a conversation" comment, I tend to find unless a person is very superficial (sadly a fairly high percentage of the worlds population I find) their appearance means little (that or the insane acts of martial arts I have seen/academic people I have met/been taught by have warped my perception).

I too like the history of it all (got a great book (actually several) around here somewhere, I will see if I can grab the ISBN in the morning as the title completely eludes me right now/or is so general as to not be worth looking).
That being said even though I know I have traveled more than most people I meet outside of that group hearing how people got theirs is often more fascinating than the actual history itself (and that is no small feat) even though it generally serves to make me feel like a recluse; "and this one I got during a snowstorm in Norway in '76 and this one in a shack in South Carolina in '83" so on and so on.


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 1, 2008)

When I was 17, I moved away from home (Hawaii) to Georgia.  I got very depressed during the winter because I was homesick and I had maybe 2 friends in my new high school.  Late one night, around 3 in the morning (I had insomnia), I felt like I was totally losing my mind.  I ended up putting a fairly small salad fork on the burner and let it turn orange from the heat.  I turned of the burner on the stove, picked up the fork by the handle, and thought to myself, "this is better than suicide."  I then pushed the red hot fork against my left shoulder.  Strangely enough, after that, everything seemed to go right in my life.  I ended up getting a tattoo around the scar 4 years later.  I'll post it up when I feel like it.  It's totally personal and not some show-piece to everyone like sleeves or anything.  The only other body mutilation/alterations I have are from skateboarding for 21 years.


----------



## L13SDE (Jul 1, 2008)

'Toni Plutonij @*L13SDE*,what happened with stretching, it went bad? Are you planning on making something around that Slipknot logo (sorry if I mistaken it for some random tribal, but it looks like a Slipknot logo to me)..Maybe if you could post the pictures of that chest tattoo?

I was using the spike stretches and the rubber ring got caught inside my ear  when i had to remove the plugs  for school so i had a black ring inside me for a month before it got infected then a cyst grew on the side of my ear and i needed surgey to get rid of it. Of course like a sensible person when it healed i immedialty put back in my normal earings. The s is for slipknot  i  might put something around it like a tribal circle or  im hoping to meet them oneday(asif) and get them to sign myback so i can gety it tattoed over it then i will be the biggest slipknot fanboy ever. I also typed it wrong before im guessing, im planning to get the chest done in the next month or so as im on break from uni so i thought im going to get it done now


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 1, 2008)

Whoah Toni, that is some amazing ink. If I ever got any tatoos I would probably have to get something like that super intricate art on your back/neck/everything because I love complex art like that....


----------



## test84 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## T-hug (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice try test but I have seen that elsewhere long ago


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2008)

As promised
Title: 1000 Tattoos edited by Schiffmacher, Henk / Riemschneider, Burkhard
ISBN 3-9228-1979-4
www.taschen.com / http://www.taschen.com/pages/en/catalogue/...000_tattoos.htm


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2008)

Geeze Toni, you just keep getting more and more hardcore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So first: Holy shit dude, your back ink is great. I'm a sucker for ink that interacts with the body. Theres a gentleman i work with that had very intricate interlocking gears inked onto his upper arm and shoulder showing how "his shoulder works" in a very similar fashion to your upper arm. Both are very badass.

Now i must ask, how do microdermals get put in? Did it hurt? Do you still feel them? How long ago? Any other random info you'd like to toss out heh.  I've always been curious about the more "serious" body mods, and i've never gotten to ask these questions before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh, and just as a teaser there should be some new pics up this weekend... as a follow up to my PM to you... you can probably figure it out


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

@*FAST6191*, your perception is completely true, I would know
Living in Croatia, the state where people are totally closed-minded, looking like me can really be a pain in the ass..From being just differently looking (hair style, and clothing), to bodymoding making you not just different in other peoples eyes, but making your life though in so many points..
Stories behind tattoos can really be interesting, I've heard few myself, as my friend is one of the best tattoo artists in Europe, I'm interested into books also, checked few of them, but finding and reading new ones is always good..

@*layzieyez*, I did some self-harming in the past too....Sometimes it was very bad...With 16 years, I heated A (anarchy symbol) and pushed it in my leg....It was really stupid, as it vanished completely trough the years, and it hurt like hell....That was bad decision..
I'd like to see that picture, if I imagined it right it should look really interesting..

@*L13SDE*, really bummer with that stretching..My girlfriend has some problems with industrial in her ear..But I saw some really amazing stretches, and really big ones..
I'm not a Slipknot fan myself, but I have a cousin that is....Some people don't like seeing band tattoos, but I think if something is very important in your life, it's definitely not a bad idea to get tattoo of it..

@*Mewgia*, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I'm having a huge plans, and it's all working well for now......I'm doing the whole lower part of right leg (everything under the knee) in the end of this year, or beginning of the other..When I'm completed, I'll be one huge walking art..

@*test84* you liar!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw that earlier, nice one, but it could be pull out better, if it was done with some background..

@*WildWon*, I was always a hardcore, about everything..But, I'm revealing part by part of myself, so I keep you entertained, and don't become boring too fast..
I'm all about mechanics, robotics, radiation (I think you got it by now), so this tattoo is really a masterpiece for me, I'm planning it for 5 years I guess (when I started to go into that stuff), and it had few versions util I decided to go with this one, I sad already, it's just a little part of the whole thing I'm planning to do..

Now, about microdermals:
How are they placed in?
Well, with pure force.....There is a thing called dermal punch that cuts out a part of your skin/flesh making a "pocket" in the body....After that is done, metal is pushed under the skin by force, and fixated by two holes in metal where tissue grows, making the body and metal "as one"....
Did it hurt?
Well, the first one I did was after 6 hours of tattooing, so I was irritated, in pain and everything, so it actually hurt less because I was oriented on pain in my back..
Second time, I did all 5 in one session, and man.....it hurt like HELL!! It's done without any medicine, or some stuff that would help dealing with pain......But pain was never that big of deal for me..
Do I still fell them?
Well, yes, but it doesn't hurt....It hurts if I pull them hard or something like that, actually when it's healed, it's very similar to ears piercings, if you're pulling it and "play" with it, it could get infected and hurts, if you leave it alone, it's fine..
How long ago?
The first was 5 months ago, the other five, month and half ago..
Random stuff?
Well, at first, it was plan to get them 12 in a row on that hand...But distance between them must be few inches, so if one gets infected it wouldn't affect others...Every single one acts independently..
If you want to know anything else, just ask..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really looking forward to see some of those new pictures.....I believe I'll be pleasantly surprised!! Hope it won't take you too long to post them..

EDIT: WildWon, would you like to see something awesome related to my pictures?


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> EDIT: WildWon, would you like to see something awesome related to my pictures?



Uh, if it has anything to do with Prince Albert or something called a "Ladder"... well, that'll have to wait until the net is turned back on at home... work wouldn't approve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes! I'm up for pictures of (almost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) anything!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

...Haahaha..no, I'm not that extreme, only one who gets to touch my "prince Albert" is my girlfriend..

I'm gonna give you a video!!

This is a preview of the whole tattooing my biomechanical back..(song is performed by russian punk band, and my favorite, PurgeN)


This is Microdermalising..I hope that things got a bit clearer for you after this video..

I'm currently working on the video from those 5 microdermals...Someday, when I finish it, I'll post it up..

*and to think you wanted to see my ding-dong*


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 1, 2008)

Double helix piercing is a 2 piercings in the top part of the cartilage in your ear.






But with a thicker gauge, and cooler jewelry, spirals (since its double  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) etc.

I thought of getting an eyebrow piercing, cone curved barbell, but now tons of guys have it, if I have a piercing done I don't want it to be like everyone elses


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ...Haahaha..no, I'm not that extreme, only one who gets to touch my "prince Albert" is my girlfriend..
> 
> I'm gonna give you a video!!
> 
> ...



Wow. Just... wow. That had me a little wiggly in my seat here. Very interesting to see... but damn. Yea, you can have your microdermals.... not my cup o'tea LOL

Quite badass vids though. Also, great idea to have videos filmed while they happen. Makes for entertaining YouTube moments.


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a tattoo of a skull on my back and spider bites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love my piercings and my tat


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

@RayorDragonFall, yes, I thought it's that what you have....One of my friends has spirals, looks really good..I understand what you think when you said you want to be unique.....There are only 6 people in my city that have Microdermal piercing, and about 20 people in the whole state of Croatia.....I'm the only guy with six of them in my body..

@WildWon, well, I'm only 20, I have lots of time to make some more interesting things with my body! I'm very satisfied with things so far..
I'm having everything recorded, all my tattoos, piercings, and most of my girlfriends..
Actually, it's not allowed to record the process of tattooing, but the guy who's doing me is a good friend, so we have a great time while tattooing, and I'm allowed to video-tape..

@littlestevie, is there any chance of you posting pictures, I'd really like to see it..


----------



## Endogene (Jul 1, 2008)

tony that tatoo is amazing, how many hours did it take to make?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 1, 2008)

It took 14 hours for the back piece, made out of three times..

The one on the leg (nuclear explosion with the radiation symbol, and the two skeletons) took 3.5 hours, out of one time..
And fetus on the neck in less that hour..

I'm very proud for every single one of them..


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 1, 2008)

To be honest, I think tattoos. Visible ones, the only type that have a point in most circumstances stop you getting a lot of good jobs. In my opinion it makes you look unprofessional and yobbish. For that reason alone I don't think it's worth it. Normal piercings are fine, extreme ones are not nice. Body is body, not pincushion.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 1, 2008)

that how society works, what you look like is what you are labeled to be
But would you still have the same opinion about (non traditional) piercings and tattoos if society wouldnt care about them?


----------



## moozxy (Jul 1, 2008)

If I ever get a tattoo it'll be somewhere unnoticable.. like on my big toe.


----------



## JPH (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm on Sinkhead's boat.

I do think it will prevent you from getting jobs, and I wouldn't want ink on my body in the first place.
Your body shouldn't be a display of art.

Plus, it's long term. It will be there forever (you can attempt to remove them, but they're painful and still leave visible marks). I don't want a skull on my neck when I'm sixty-five years old, ya dig?

Also, if I ever did _consider_ to get a tattoo - it'd actually have to mean something to me, not just display art. But, even then, it'd be a really tough decision.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, I'm back and I'm going to reply to both people who remarked about my initial post AND I'm going to edit it, as I didn't even take the time to reread or edit it that first night and in its current form, I can understand why some people took offense to it. Sorry to one and all if I offended, I didn't mean to hurt anyone.

<!--quoteo(post=1244454:date=Jun 30 2008, 01:45 PM:name=RayorDragonFall)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jun 30 2008, 01:45 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1244454"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1243448:date=Jun 30 2008, 07:49 AM:name=gizmo_gal)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(gizmo_gal @ Jun 30 2008, 07:49 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1243448"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->3. I think that having your face or body pierced and decorated with jewelry/spikes in a way that startles or disrupts the majority of society is a little unkind. You can have 7 peircings in your face if you want, but do you really HAVE to wear them all, all the time? Even to a restaurant or library where people want to focus on something?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wtf.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wtf.gif" /> 

So what about we go back in time to racial segregation?

I don't think I need to say much more, but the way I've understood it, and I could be wrong (and if so, I'm sorry in advance), but seriously, you're saying that because they are different in a way you don't like, that they shouldn't do what they like (like wearing piercings) in public places, where you might be "put off" or distracted or something like that?

Isn't that against basic freedom? I don't think they are hurting anyone, if your distracted then... I don't know, it's not like they are purposely trying to catch your attention, right? I don't think something like a nose ring, or a tribal tattoo is that "strange" in society these days anyway.

As for me, I'm getting a double helix piercing(s) this summer  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rolleyes.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rolleyes.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Okay I will admit that what I said was politically incorrect--further more, I meant to be more tactful and precise because I didn't mean to come off as bigoted (is that a word <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />?) towards the pierced and tattooed among us, I'm not. I dont particularly care what people wear on themselves but I do have reservations about certain forms of dress, but I have always kept them to myself. (whats the proper words for both, I cant keep calling them pierced and tattooed, can I?)

First point, <i>you cant compare race to something like piercings and tattoos</i>. <b><i>Period</i></b>. They are too very different things. A black person cant prevent their skin from being black or brown, any more than a white person can prevent their skin from being white/pinkish (no offense about my color descriptions) or an Asian can prevent their eyes being squinted or a Hispanic can prevent their skin from being tan/brown. I cant help being average height, any more than my cousins can help being short or my friends can help themselves being tall, we don’t have a say on the matter, we cant prevent it. You <b><i>can </i></b>prevent (as far as piercings and tattoos go) having your skin pierced and dyed, so comparing Tats and piercings to being of a particular race is like comparing chalk and cheese. 

Okay to address my three points:

1.	I was asked if I liked either and why or why not. I was stating the plain and simple truth, nothing more or less.
2.	This is going to be terribly long winded, I can feel it, so I apologize in advance to anyone who hates long and drawn out things. I don’t approve of the vast majority of things that people do to themselves and their bodies for the sheer purpose of satisfying a vanity, I’m talking about the things that go well beyond the level of basic grooming and upkeep of personal hygiene acceptable in the various human societies. 

If you were born with eyebrows, you needn’t shave them off so that you can draw them on the way you feel that they should look. Nor, do I personally, feel that it’s right to add plastic to your breast or chin or cut off a portion of your cheek so that you can feel “beautiful.” I feel that people who do these things need to get a brain and perhaps a spine so that they can get a real idea of what beauty is and not just accept what society tells them. Or, more often the case, conform to whatever it is that’s polluted their mind to make them think that beauty doesn’t already exist within their normal looking and perfectly healthy bodies, designed for them by God and given to them by nature.

If people honestly don’t feel that their average looks coupled with a good personality and unique character isn’t synonymous with the very definition of beauty, then, I pity them for they have a weak mind, in my opinion.  I’m the only one I know who feels so strongly about this, as even my siblings, aunts, uncles and parents who for the most part share my view on vanity don’t take me seriously on this particular matter of altering your appearance. Personally, I don’t even like make-up, which utterly baffles one of my aunts and ruins the day of another one of my aunts. (On me, I don’t like make up at all, but on anyone else I mean in obsessive/copious amounts, of course.)

In my opinion, people should work more to nurture any spark of self esteem that they have until its enough to fuel them through their day to day lives. If you don’t have any, then get with a shrink and good set of friends and find some for yourself, you cant get self-esteem or self respect in a plastic surgeons office, as far as I can see. If people spent half as much of the time appreciating themselves the many of them waste griping/complaining about whats wrong with them or what they’d like to change about themselves they’d be better off. That’s just the way that I feel.

Of course, those with the misfortune or good fortune (as their opinion tends to vary) to be born physically disabled or malformed, they deserve the chance to physically better themselves and live as normal of a life as human science and medicine will allow.

I’m a very cautious person and if I spent half as much time actually doing things as I spend thinking about and pondering those things then I’d have probably won several awards by now. So, when I said “How will you know if you’ll still like it in 10 years,” I simply meant just that. I mean, if you’ve got a tattoo already then it really wont matter. (As far as I know, Tattoos are irreversible) I know that different people view things differently; I’m constantly fighting against being narrow –minded in my way of thinking, that’s part of why I think about things so much, I try and find a <b>pro</b> argument to counter any <b>anti</b> view/argument I have against a thing and vice versa. If I can find more good in a thing then bad, despite how I feel personally about the matter, then I mark it as something to be allowed and or encouraged, even if I’m not going to do it myself.

As far as the "10 years" remark, when my friend was toying with the idea of getting a tattoo, I asked her the same question a million times, to the point of whenever she brought up the subject in a group, she had to immediately tell me to shut up, because she knew what I was about to say.

About the “kids” remark, well, one of my favorite Uncles has a large tattoo on his chest—I haven’t ever seen the full thing because its under his shirt, but I know its there from growing up around him, and the other adults know because his wife told my aunts, and parents (My dad knew that he had it, its his brother) about it. Even before the wife and kid came into the picture my Uncle said that he wished he hadn’t gotten it, or that he could have it removed. Not only doesn’t he like what the Tattoo signifies, now that he’s grown more and matured a bit more mentally, but because his wife doesn’t like the Tattoo, it’s a major negative for her, and he has said more than once that he now wishes he hadn’t gotten it. Not solely because of his wife, but also because of his young son and daughter. He says that, at this point in his life, the only thing that he can do is to wait and advise his kids better. He says that he is now against Tattoos, in general, but especially large ones and definitely ones done for artistic purposes.


3. Well, this is going to be a little tough to sort out, as, I really and truly don’t have anything against people who chose to get and wear either, tattoos or piercings. I honestly don’t. I must admit that I feel more than a little intimidated around people in general, and the "stranger" they are the more intimidated I feel. Whether that’s right or wrong, I can’t change the way that I feel.

But, because I don’t like or feel comfortable with something that someones got, wears or partakes in doesn’t mean that I harass or even mention the thing in question to those who chose to wear, get, partake in those things.

Okay, what I’m about to say may be or become controversial, but I am only using a fact as an example, please don’t take offense if the following applies to you. I don’t, as a person, care for homosexuality, as a Muslim, in my religion it is also forbidden, as it is in many other religions. I had an Uncle who was a homosexual, and before I knew about what many people in the world was saying about the matter, I as a little kid, didn’t like the idea. Of course I didn’t confront him on the issue as I was only five or six years old, but I did asked my mom to tell him he had to stop doing that, she told me that what he was doing was his own personal choice, that it wasn’t my business even by the farthest stretch of imagination and furthermore, I wasn’t to say anything to him on the matter.

That was a long, long time ago. I’ve learned better since then and in all honesty,  I don’t care that those who chose to be/or feel they were born as homosexuals are what they are. Its their business, their personal choice, their life style, and in some countries, their right to do with themselves what they will. I haven’t either the inclination or right to try and stop them or change them, but even if I did have the right to, I wouldn’t. Why? Because I honestly don’t care what they choose to do in their private time, or whom they choose to spend that time with.  

As for being intimidated or nervous around people, I’m just a quiet and nervous person in real life, and lots of things scare me or leave me unsettled. I cant apologize for being human and being victim to human nature. To be fearful or distrustful of things I dont know or am unfamiliar with or unable to understand, is all apart of my humanity. Have you ever noticed how the majority of children need to be taught acceptance of others? Because even without help from their parents or the media, they can be bigoted towards certain people for various things. Well, yeah, I was the same way but I picked up Acceptance and Understanding on my own just as much as my parents taught it to me, it’s a part of growing up I guess. 

I'm Muslim, I wear a head scarf and middle eastern garb, very much by personal choice, pretty much wherever I go and I've yet to run into the rude prude (lol, that rhymes <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />) who doesn't dislike and misjudge me almost instantaneously based on my appearance and more importantly, what it signifies in their eyes. (Signifies, eyes…, Watch out Tinyt, I maybe discovering some latent poetic talent here.). Many of those rude prudes (Hmm…I'm on a roll,<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />--sorry, back to being serious now) feels compelled to preach to me the evil of me and my people and offer me salvation in the arms or shadow of {Insert their choice of God/Religion Here}.

I’ve been pelted with rocks on playgrounds by kids, and confronted and mocked in the store/public by adults. I’ve been called names and made fun of by two year olds and seventy eight year olds alike, simply because of what I am and how I dress. I don’t inflict or condone the same happening to other people, I never have. I never will, and I’d rather spank and lecture them continuously than allow them to mistreat other people the way that I’ve been mistreated.

As for odd-bodily adornments, well as a kid, I wore lots of stuff that most people--especially my parents <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rolleyes.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rolleyes.gif" />, who dont have very good senses of humor--like my parents--dont really have it in them to appreciate.

I wore goggles on my face everyday for two summers in a row, colanders/strainers and rubber bands, were fun. I used Crayola markers to maintain several cartoon tattoos/drawings on my arms and right leg for a month until the markers ran out, I wore a towel cape, rubber cleaning gloves, and undershorts on my head too as a child. I did all this stuff on my own, without influence from any form of media or group of peers. I was the only one among my peers who used to do this sort of stuff. So I understand about being different or wanting to exhibit your more creative/imaginative side.

I even drug around a large "pet" rock tied to a string for several, several months until these kids took Rocky the Rock and used his "leash" to throw him into a tree where I couldn't reach. When I was a lot younger, I used to take out some of the braids in the center of my head and try to make a Mohawk in my head but I could never get it to stand straight enough. (Thanks Toni for the pointers there, I'll give it a try in a couple of days <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />). For the most part, my parents allowed me to carry on as I wished, but if I wanted to go to the park or the store, then the goggles, paint, yellow rubber gloves and undershorts had to come off or be worn in a way that didn't cause a spectacle. As they say, there is a time and a place for everything.
Thats  what I meant about piercings and chains on your face, isn’t there a time and place for those things? Maybe, maybe not, but the majority of society tends to believe that there is indeed a time and place for such things, and if such things happen to be permanent, then well then, they cant be properly confined to their place and time. Thus, I'm Anti-Tattoo.

Tattoos are still rather taboo in the business world. Their not forbidden, but they aren't encouraged either. As for regretting them later but being able to appreciate them for they serve as markers for what you once were, thats fine, but is it the most logical choice for living in the world?

Rehabilitated addicts have to accept that dark phase of their live and accept it, they made mistakes, they got in over their heads and they count themselves lucky that they got out. They generally view that period of their life as something of a hard lesson learned the hardest way possible, if they mention it, then its only as a warning or encouragement to someone else, I've yet to come across the rehabilitated addict who is proud enough of their past to share it with everyone and everywhere they go for kicks. But I've not met many people or ventured into many places, so hey, they could be out there.

The reason why I specifically mentioned the library and restaurant as places where it is particularly disturbings is because of the specific incidents I had in those places. 

<!--QuoteBegin-True Story from my life+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(True Story from my life)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteEBegin-->A guy and a girl wearing piercings and chains in their face, were standing in the library, I was actually reading the guys anime shirt to begin with when I saw his face and--I know its rude to stare, but I stared at him--partly because I was counting his balls and spikes and partly because, well, come on people he had a chain hanging from ear to ear and looped through his nose or something--anyway, he saw me looking at him and wanted to know what the hell I was looking at, instead of answering him I started stacking the books I'd set on the table so that I could hightail it, then he came over to the table and asked me again what I was looking at, he had lots of piercings and chains and I got scared of him--not solely because of their presence but I assure you they had a part in it. He talked a good bit of trash to me, about me staring at him when I had a raggedy towel on my head and was wearing clothes that hadn't been in fashion "Since Jesus was hung"--his words, not mine. While his girlfriend had a good time with my discomfort. I, of course, hightailed it at the first possible moment.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--QuoteBegin-As for the mention of restaurants+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(As for the mention of restaurants)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteEBegin-->There was a guy in the food court once, with a rainbow Mohawk-type hair style who saw my brothers  looking at him, and barked at them, viciously several times, then shouted at them to, **** off, before storming away.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Admittedly, both of those people’s problems where their attitudes, not their appearance, but their appearance is what caused me or my brothers to look at them, and our staring/looking is what got them all heated up. Yet, human nature causes people to look at something new, strange or weird, so if you want to dress strangely, then act like you know your invoking peoples curiosity or distrust. Yes, I know that it is more a matter of how you act than how you look, but if you dress like a fiend and actually act like a fiend then guess what—people aren’t going to like or trust people who dress like fiends.

But for me, it is more than the way that piercings and or tattoos look, being a Needlephobe myself, I mostly cringe when I see people with several piercings and large tattoos because I'm forcibly reminded of a thing that I fear greatly. So, yeah, I have to say that I am put off by any one person with several piercings and tattoos, but if I was an arachnophobic, I'd cringe and be put off by anyone choosing to wear realistic looking Spider ornaments or carry real spiders around with them out in the open. I’ve never asked anyone to remove their balls, spikes and earrings, because anyone who’d go through the trouble of acquiring such things obviously find some gratification in wearing them, or associate that thing with something they cherish, just like people who wear large crosses on even larger chains, or rings engraved with the name of God on them.

I'm the only girl in my family--except for a six and one year old--who doesn't have her ears pierced--why? Because I'm afraid of needles. Fortunately for me, my sisters, mom and aunts dont wear earrings that often. I really don’t like the idea of being poked and jabbed and getting nerveless in my hands several times a day wouldn’t really be helpful either. Of course hearing grisly details of an injury or medical procedure also causes me to get weak-kneed and my hands to go nerveless for several moments. As do violent thunderstorms or continuously loud music, so  Tattoos and out-there piercings aren’t the only thing on my <u>List Of Things That I Would Like To Do Without.</u>

I stated in the beginning that I'm very afraid of needles. And I meant that, I don't faint but I do get very nerveless and often may feel queasy around exposed needles. When I see a person sporting several piercings and tattoos, then I see more of the needles that caused them than I do the art work/jewelry. But in particular, both of those references were based on my actual life experiences, of punks/people with several tattoos.
I cant eat around a person who’s got spikes in their ears and balls in their faces, I just cant. Does that mean I think they shouldn’t be allowed in restaurants? No, I don’t. But I’d appreciate it if they would remove some of those spikes and balls before coming in, but I’d never ask them to do such, as they are probably very much aware of the fact that many people don’t like tattoos or facial piercings outside of the generally accepted ears and or nose. I am equally disturbed by people who eat messily and noisily, or bring in ill-behaved children, and if I had to choose between eating in the room with KISS and all their wannabe fans—KISS, that’s the band with painted face and spikes, right? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />--or the contestants of “Super Nanny” then, guess what? I’d leave. I’d let them have at each other but I’d be rooting for the KISS and their fans. As the kids are downright disgusting on their own and it’s their parents fault for not teaching them better.

In conclusion of this essay response, I apologize, profusely if I offended someone with my earlier remarks, I was tired but also, I was tactless in how I stated things. I’ve searched my mind for three whole minutes and I find that there isn’t really an excuse for that as the simple solution was to keep my fingers off the keyboard and hit the “back” button on my browser, as that is the technological equivalent of keeping my mouth shut. Instead, Gizmo_gal did what she does best, opened her mouth wide and shoved her foot down her own throat <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />. Crow, no matter how finely prepared, is a tough bite to swallow.

Now then…lets see, Toni replied also, so off to find his post and respond.

EDIT: I think that I address the things mentioned by both Toni and Rayor. This formatting is horrible, so I will be updating with edits to make it more readable over the next couple of minutes. Also, I may be changing this as I had to get up for extended periods of time and come back, pick up my thoughts and keep writing so this may be a bit redundant.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 1, 2008)

it simply does affects job opportunities
You have to chose between being what you want to be and being seen the way you want to be seen
ans its only normal for poeple to want to be aknowlaged by society

edit: i need to fix spelling check


----------



## Hiratai (Jul 1, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Long post is long.


Damn.


----------



## Wombleton (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive Got 3 Tatoos Myself And They All Mean Something To Me. But I Do Agree With Certain People Here. Certain Tatoo's And Piercing Make It Harder For You To Find Work I Used To Have My Lip Pierced 3 Times Both Sides And The Middle And I Searched For Work For Months Ignoring My Family Who Where Telling Me To Take Them Out. Then I Took Them Out And Got A Job At My Next Interview. Its A Shame Some People Judge People On There Looks I Mean My Lip Has Been Healed For 4 Years Now And I Would Love To Have Them Opened Again But Work Wont Let Me. I Personally Think You Should Think About Your Tatoo Before You Have It Done And Don't Have It Done Anywhere That Is Not Coverable. Ive Got One On My Right Arm Which Is Hidden If I Wear A Shirt, My Left Sleeve Ive Just Had Started And Same Again It Can Be Covered With A Shirt And The One On My Back Is Just Below My Neck So Its Not Visible. Most People At Work Didn't Even Know I Had Tatoo's Before I Showed Them. 

And Remember Kids A Tatoo Is For Life. Make Sure You Know What You Want And Think About It First.


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 1, 2008)

toni i will post pics later on today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its 830am and i havent been to bed yet but im on my way now lol, and its hard tryin to find a good pic that shows the spiders lol, because they arent the traditional close together they are more center and left so theres a reasonable gap haha.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, first of all, to reply gizmo_gal.....I already said, I'm really not offended by anything you write, and I do hope I'm not offending you by anything..
It would be real pleasure to sit with you, and have one loooong debate on this matter, as I read every single word you wrote back there, and I can understand the way you think and feel..
It's really hard for me to go so deep into discussion, as my english is good enough to talk, and get around, but to reply properly to your post, I would need more than just writing ability, I would need to think on english, and it's a bit too hard for me (especially when it's 00:40 AM!! and I woke up in 07:00 AM)..
Lets say it this way....
Normal ear Piercingis are well accepted by society we live in, and is actually done on a baby no older than 2 years in most cases..Which means that the baby itself can't have any opinion about those stuff, and that's the most normal thing in the world (I bet you wouldn't mind if girls comes to the restaurant with earrings, and sits opposite of you)....Now, you have perfectly normal looking girl, she's actually the same as girl you saw in the restaurant with earrings, but this one doesn't like anything other that lip piercing..She doesn't have ears pierced, as hear parents decided not to do it while she was baby, and when she grew up, she decided on her own, that she likes pierced lip..(she sits opposite of you in restaurant, and you would be "bothered" with her lip-ring, although she doesn't have any other stuff on her face or anywhere)..I'm referring to you, but actually, I mean people in general..
This is just something I was tying to point out as "normal" thinking, that's dictated by society..

The most obvious question I can ask you......What do you think of me?!
I could be described by lots of those "negative" stuff..I'm a punk (extreme punk if you like), I have tattoos, big ones, and I'm not planning on stopping that, I have six piercings in my lower part of left hand (can't be covered if I'm wearing short sleeves)..I generally hate people around me(not on racial, nacional or such kind of bases), but I really despise the whole humanity (I'm not nihilistic, I'm not actually anything), there are people I like, tolerate, accept as friends (GBAtemp is a great place where most of time I gain friends, people that become important to me, where I'm happy to help because I got appreciation for it)..I had lots of troubles with my parents because of my looks (to the point I was kicked out/runaway from home at the age of 17)....
When you sum it all up, I would turn out as a really fucked up kid with no ambition, no life values, no nothing that would make me a good person.....And that's all just because of todays society...I'm actually very nice person, I'll always help if I can, I like to learn practical stuff...I do lots of thinking about stuff around me, stuff that define me..I do lots of reading (I even read books written on english)..I'm lots of positive stuff, but society is pushing me away because of my look..
I like to look this way, it's my choice and this is who I am.....If you look at the 100 people, many many people will look just the same, believe me, you would spot me the second you look at the crowd..Those are some basic thing that make me the person that I am today..I wouldn't be the same person if I change my look, remove my piercings/tattoos or fall under the influence of other people because I wouldn't feel good about myself, I would feel like lying myself..

I'm understanding your point of view, but I also understand that you can't completely understand my point of view as you haven't experienced it....

The WORST thing of all, is that people smoke, whole planet smoke...They destroy environment by that, they make other people, non-smokers, to smoke passively, they do that in restaurants, and public places not even thinking about other people..I'm bothered by the smoke, smell of it and everything, and it's sad that my parents would rather accept me being a smoker, than having a tattoo..
With tattoo I'm not damaging anyone and anything, with  smoking you're killing everything around you, including yourself..

What is the point of life?!
I say it's all about having a good time.....I understand that someone dislikes having a tattoo, but I can't understand that someone dislikes ME for having a tattoo?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 2, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> To be honest, I think tattoos. Visible ones, the only type that have a point in most circumstances stop you getting a lot of good jobs. In my opinion it makes you look unprofessional and yobbish. For that reason alone I don't think it's worth it. Normal piercings are fine, extreme ones are not nice. Body is body, not pincushion.


This is completely true with job matter....But the fact that tattoo would make me look unprofessional and yobbish is really illogical....(specific motifs could lead to unprofessional look, but tattoos in general have nothing to do with how professional  somebody looks!)..If you want to get yourself a NDS, and you have proper needs to get it.....But society is telling you that you're too old, and that NDS is childish game, would you decide to drop it, or would you buy it..
And don't say that it's not the same, that you can throw away NDS whenever you want, because I'm not talking about time you're going to have it with you, but the fact that society would dictate what you do and don't do!!
What is "normal piercing", and what is extreme piercing?
If people started to pierce lips instead ears many years before, it would be perfectly normal now....Who says what's extreme and what's not? Do you know that my girlfriend had less problems, and less painful experience with piercing her tongue than ears?Which one of those piercings is more acceptable then?
Body is body, why do you style your hair, beard? Why do people do anything they do? Because it makes them feel better, because they like it, because it's fun to them..

@JPH, why my body shouldn't be display of art?! And somebody chest (can't remember the word) should be display of cancer from smoking?
I'm having my body for myself, and I enjoy it, if somebody doesn't like it, don't look at it, it's not like I'm pushing myself in front of you..
You don't want the skull on your neck when you're 65, it's completely understandable, and logical thinking..But different people think differently, I don't mind being all inked at 65th year of my life, it's not like I'm gonna be a male model at that age!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And  if you got feeling that my tattoos are just plain display of art, you're completely wrong, as all of those tattoos, are well though and represent me in any way you want.....I've made very reckognisable "profile" of myself on the scene here in Croatia, and many many people know me because of my obsession with robots and radiation, I'm doing something I'm interested in for almost 9 years now!
I'm really not type of guy who's getting some tattoos without meaning to get me more girls, or be cool....and there are not so many people that I know who are very familiar with my tattoos..

@Endogene, some nice points you made in those two-three posts.....It is sad that we're living in 2008. year, and you still have to cover up some tattoos and piercings to be accepted in the "common" society..

@Madr0x, also true everything you wrote....Getting a tattoo isn't easy choice at all (at least the right tattoo for yourself)....Any chance of posting the pictures?

@littlestevie, well, it's 1:45AM over here, and I'm so tired I can't even watch what am I typing....I hope you'll find pics tomorrow, so when I log in, I'll be able to see it....


----------



## squirt1000 (Jul 2, 2008)

As seen in my other post ages ago, 

Here is the start of my paper mario leg:



























Your work is awesome Toni, Keep it going!!


----------



## Dylan (Jul 2, 2008)

that is really sick. please post more pics when finished.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanx squirt1000, this is something that's really highly appreciated..

And I love your tattoo very much, paper Mario is best to get, as characters have sharp and strict edge lines..
Have you colored it maybe?

And be sure I'll keep it going....At least until my plan is realized..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm back and I'm going to reply to both people who remarked about my initial post AND I'm going to edit it, as I didn't even take the time to reread or edit it that first night and in its current form, I can understand why some people took offense to it. Sorry to one and all if I offended, I didn't mean to hurt anyone.
> 
> I am not sure offense was taken by people but they were quite confused at the choice of wording.
> 
> ...



Let me assure you they do exist and do so in some numbers. I normally refrain from personal experience as a point of debate but I used to drink a fair bit back in high school (nowhere near "addict" stage mind you but more than once a week to the point my perceptions were altered) and I have not had any alcohol in about half a decade (no desire to drink). At no time have I ever regretted it in any way and quite in fact they were some fairly fond memories. The same could be said for the bikers I grew up around, they dropped plenty of stuff and there are many of those who no longer do it but have no regrets.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I'm on Sinkhead's boat.
> 
> I do think it will prevent you from getting jobs, and I wouldn't want ink on my body in the first place.



Says the 14-year-old who smokes weed and drinks beer.



Oh, and as for the argument of "you should like your body the way it is, no need to change it." Ever shaved? Ever cut your hair? Ever had your nails done? Yeah, I thought so. Believe it or not, that is changing your body physically too! Amazing how things work like that!


----------



## pewpz (Jul 2, 2008)

Tattoos are a personal choice.  To ask if someone likes tattoos, is like asking them if they like the color red.  To me, they signify trying stand out in a crowd or expressing yourself... unfortunately, with everyone getting tattoos, you'll stand out just like everyone else... ie, tribal, kanji, tramp stamps, etc.  Unless you're tattooing something deeply meaningful to yourself, like Thug's brother tattoo... think real hard before doing it.  It'll be there for the rest of your life, it will fade and probably be covered up like a deformity.  Then there are those who put the tattoo where no one can see it... which defies logic.    

It's a free world, have fun and do what you like as long as it doesn't affect others.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The majority of society that I have experienced actually would class out-of-the-ordinary piercings and tattoos as unprofessional and yobbish. You don't see many people with a lot of power who have visible tattoos or unusual piercings (anything except ear). Unfortunately I am against the whole "but what if society _didn't_ think like that" mentality, because it does, and we can't change it at any pace that would affect my immediate future.
Also, a DS is something that you can choose to put down at any time in order to fit in with the people you are currently in. You wouldn't play DS games in a meeting but you can't exactly cut off your forehead or hands to hide the tattoos, can you?
'Acceptable' things are things that are accepted, through tradition, by the majority. And to be honest, I see no need to change traditions like this. (note: I'm not opposed to change in any way at all, I just prefer the way things are at the moment regarding this issue).

I have no problems with people having a tattoo or unusual piercing, it's their loss, or their gain as the case may be. I just wouldn't get one myself.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> The most obvious question I can ask you......What do you think of me?!


You? I think fondly of you. You've never given me any reason* not to.

I find you comical, witty, intelligent and a victim of sub-par grammar abilities just like everyone else  here on the forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If I had to pick two tempers to go into a grave fight with on my team, then I'd pick you to be one of them--if what you say about yourself, is true--and I think it is--Then I see no reason why you should be considered untrustworthy or disloyal, you seem like a mature enough and good hearted person, for what my words on a screen are worth. So, you, I like.


I dont like your peircings--mainly the one in your arms, no offense, but I saw the picture and had to hit the back button, it was a little more than I could handle. But its not a slight against you, or anyone else who has peircings and or tattoos. I just dont like them. But mostly I dont like them for myself.

But I can appreciate that you are a human on the inside and a real person despite what you look like on the outside, and I can accept that. It doesn't ruin my day to see people who partake in the Punk Culture, it just makes my hands go nerveless for a while to think about all those needles...


*Aside from that nasty business about a failed rebellion you led against me while I was QWEEN,


----------



## NightKry (Jul 3, 2008)

squirt1000, that's so awesome! (Are you getting it coloured?) 
And Toni, that's like, WOW. I love how it interacts w/ your body part too. 

I've always wanted to get a tatto, but my strict traditional asian parents threatened that they'd disown me if I ever did. I'll get it done when Im older though, perhaps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also wanted to get more piercings rather then the usual lobe piercing on both ears that everyone has... Most of my friends have 4-5 piercings, and my teacher has even more. The kind of piercing i want is near the helix/rim part of the ear, and it's a thin metal THING that's rectangular in shape and folds around your ear, making an edge of your ear metal. I have no idea what it's called in english though =P


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 3, 2008)

Toni, I keep looking at more and more detail in the tattoo on your back, and I must say, that is some truly incredible ink.  Some of the best I have ever seen.  

I also think you should be commended for how well you accept and discuss views of your "look" that happen to be different than your own.  You seem to be incredibly open minded, reasonable, and personable, and someone I'd love to have a beer with one day.

As for my own views, I've never been a big fan of piercings, but some of them look really cool.  As long as it's done as a form of personal expression, and not an act of rebellion, I'm all for it.  Jab away.

I have a tattoo on my back (left shoulder blade) that I got in college.  It's a fairly faded tattoo of a lion with weak coloring that meant something to me at the time, but holds very little meaning now.  And no, pictures of my pasty white back are not forthcoming.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Looking back, I really wish I had put more thought and effort into it.  Hopefully one day I'll get a good tattoo artist to surround it with or incorporate it into something cool.  I'd also like to get something tribal on my upper arm one day, but I really need to find a good design this time.

As a side note, I have to chuckle a little about the comments of "my parents would disown me if I got a tattoo" (not directed at NightKry, just in general).  Only because my parents said exactly the same thing when I was growing up, and now both my brothers, my sister, and I all have tattoos.  No disowning has occurred to date.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I find you comical, witty, intelligent and a *victim of sub-par grammar abilities just like everyone else  here on the forums.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should try writing a few pages in Toni's native language before you criticize him for the way he types in yours.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 4, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No man, you misunderstand. This is a joke between me and Toni, he should'nt be offended at all because he knows how much I approve of, respect and actually envy his command of a secondary language.

But I used to bust his chops about his lack of grammar--it used to be really bad actually--but it was really only in the "Ban" topic and for fun, but we spoke not that long ago about his rapid improvement and all that sort of stuff. Now, he's writing English so well that unless you know he's Croatian you couldn't tell his writing from the crowd of any competent writers work. He's just an average English speaker now, thats why I said as victim to bad grammar as everyone else on this forum. 

He's shown me his language before and we've talked about it, I'm the first to admit that I couldn't learn his language as easily as he's learning mine.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

I  must say, I love the way you think FAST6191 and see stuff..Your way of thinking about tattoos and personal choice on how will someone choose to look i the right way to think of! I agree with every word you wrote in response to gizmo_gal..



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Says the 14-year-old who smokes weed and drinks beer.
> 
> Oh, and as for the argument of "you should like your body the way it is, no need to change it." Ever shaved? Ever cut your hair? Ever had your nails done? Yeah, I thought so. Believe it or not, that is changing your body physically too! Amazing how things work like that!
> Again, right thing to say..Everything that someone decides to do with the body is modification and altering in a way that would make you feel better about yourself!
> ...


Well, that is the main problem..what is acceptable?! Once it was acceptable that Earth is flat....Once was acceptable that earth was the center of the universe and everything was rotating around us! Once it was acceptable that black man/colored (this was NOT a racist remark, if anyone felt offended by this, feel free to report my comment, and let the mods fix/delet it) was a slave and had no human rights! Once it was acceptable that woman was repressed and had no right to vote in society.....
Acceptable doesn't mean right!! Acceptable is just what you wrote, things accepted by the majority (or not  even majority, but people with the higher power)..


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you there, especially what you said about smoking. I was just pointing out that, as you have experienced, it does sometimes have the adverse effect of hindering your progress because of the way other people think.

I, personally, would much rather employ someone with a *tasteful* tattoo than someone who smokes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You? I think fondly of you. You've never given me any reason* not to.
> 
> I find you comical, witty, intelligent and a victim of sub-par grammar abilities just like everyone else here on the forums. smile.gif. If I had to pick two tempers to go into a grave fight with on my team, then I'd pick you to be one of them--if what you say about yourself, is true--and I think it is--Then I see no reason why you should be considered untrustworthy or disloyal, you seem like a mature enough and good hearted person, for what my words on a screen are worth. So, you, I like.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think squirts tattoo is also awesome, and would like to know if he got it colored..

And for mine tattoo, it's a well designed and thought "project" and it was planned to fit in and "blend" with my body, so when I move something, it actually looks like my inner parts are working with my body!

Thats a really crappy way of thinking your parents have, but I also  think that someone should be mature enough, and have enough "lifetime" experience to decide if he/she wants a tattoo and which motif..(getting a tattoo before 18th would be partially very bad move, because body grows until 18th-20th birthday, and tattoo you got in 16th-or earlier, could turn out like crap because your skin stretched..)..
Your whole point of "most of my friends have 4-5 piercings, and my teacher has even more" would be wrong given  in different context, I understand that you used it here as an example that people in you environment are little friendlier toward piercings, than some other places..But don't get tattoos or piercings because it's a trend, or most of your friends have one(or few)..Getting your body modded is a bit heavier than buying a shirt that's trendy, or buying some modern shoes.....Trends change, but tattoos aren't  going nowhere..

Just be smart about every choice you make, and be sure that you understand what are you doing!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Toni, I keep looking at more and more detail in the tattoo on your back, and I must say, that is some truly incredible ink. Some of the best I have ever seen.
> 
> I also think you should be commended for how well you accept and discuss views of your "look" that happen to be different than your own. You seem to be incredibly open minded, reasonable, and personable, and someone I'd love to have a beer with one day.
> 
> ...


I'm not offended at all, I mean, it's not about how bad I write, I'm only concerned if you understand what I'm trying to say, way of saying isn't that imported, although I try to improve my English really hard (but sometimes I'm to  tired to think or write, so I become sloppy)..
Croatian language is waaay harder than English, but mainly, I think that you guys couldn't learn it (or would have really hard time learning it) because the whole concept of language is drastically different.....
But, that's just too offtopic, so....

Cheers for now, and sorry for triple post, I wanted to cover all posts, and  state my opinion, but it would be too  much if written in one post!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> I completely agree with you there, especially what you said about smoking. I was just pointing out that, as you have experienced, it does sometimes have the adverse effect of hindering your progress because of the way other people think.
> 
> I, personally, would much rather employ someone with a *tasteful* tattoo than someone who smokes.


I  haven't  seen your reply, sorry..
Totally true Sinkhead..But that's all about the people who have power, and dictate what society should look, so it would fit them....
My choice would always be a tattooed person over smoker (if their qualifications are the same)..


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 10, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  You seem like one hell of a human Toni.  The best way to change a stereotype is to shatter it entirely.  You've probably made a few people around here think twice about prematurely judging the guy with different clothes and a mohawk.  I think that's a good thing. 

I hope this thread doesn't die out.  I bet there's more 'tempers with cool tattoos and piercings.  C'mon lagman, give us the goods.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicely said again......I really don't want this threat to die either, and I'd really want to see some  pictures, but people are probably too lazy to post pictures up....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I do hope I've changed some tempers opinions about people that are alike me..
I'd even like to discuss this matter further if anybody has any opinions or bad/good experiences with the tattoos/tattooed people....


----------



## jaywilson (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive had snake bite (two lips rings) for for about 1 year and half
i really like piercings&ink
but latley with the way alot of people in my area seem to follow trend im not so much into them
but ill always have my snakebites. ^^


----------



## Myke (Aug 3, 2008)

tattoos and piercings aren't as big of a deal these days as they once were. 
The bottom line is, talent is talent, smoker, tattooed, pierced, or not. If they are talented at what they do, to the company's eyes, then you bet your ass that company will hire said person.

Tattooing and body modification is an ancient art. it's been around for a very very long time, and I doubt it's ever going to completely die out, especially not now when we are in the middle of the tattoo renaissance. 

More and more trained artists are getting into tattooing these days. With that comes a vast array of wild, eye popping, and totally unique styles and scenes. Tattooing isn't only eagles, bikes, horrible pinups, skulls, hate tattoos,and  any more. There's a lot of very interesting looking stuff out there. Look up Brandon Bond, Guy Aitchinson, Paul Booth, Brian Everett (just his portraits). All amazing artists in their own genre, also very different artists. More and more people are getting tattooed, because they are noticing this boom of quality tattoos. 
Everything is growing in the tattoo industry. More artists and more styles means more choice for the client, thus increasing demand. 

Sure sure there are still stupid people who get stupid tattoos, that won't ever change. I believe it's the artist's job to either not tattoo ideas that because of their professional experience, they deem stupid, or try to work with the client and come up with a better idea. After all that guy is going to tell people who did the tattoo. If you tattooed him would you want to be known as the artist who tattooed "white pride" on Steve's arm? 

Anyway bottom line tattoo censorship is getting a little less tight. Bottom line that makes me kinda happy, it shows that people in and out of the work world are starting to take notice of who we are and not what we look like as people.

k I'm done, that's my two cents. sorry.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 3, 2008)

To many long thoughtful responses. Too much for my tiny brain to handle. But I am already in my pajamas...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Well yeah, I've heard that tattoos and body modification in general, became very popular in the US..I hate when people make trends, it ruins everything..

Myke, I see you know stuff about this..I'm fallowing the European tattoo scene, and every year or so, few artists come out with such astonishing work, it's really unbelievable what can be done with a little ink!
Sadly, there are lots of people who still look at tattoos as something bad and unacceptable..
On the other side, what you said, about the stupid tattoos, well, I really think it's matter of perspective what's stupid and what's not, it's all about quality of tattoo..But I do agree with you that there are some tattoos that should never be done..swastikas, racism, nacional based hate, discrimination of any kind (but I'm actually against people like that in my everyday life, so it's just natural that I would hate anything related to it)..
You summed it all up nicely....But from personal experience, I have to disagree on finding the job matter..I'm really talented in what I do, I'm a hard worker, and I'm in a search for a job like a graphic designer for over two years now!!
Most of the time, people aren't even interested to see how I work and an I good at all..Croatia is still a small place whit closed mind about such stuff..Once I get to the point of showing some of my works, people really like it, and think I'm really good at it..But first of all, they notice my neck, and they don't like the fact that I'm a tattooed in a way that shows!

xblackoutx, actually, this was supposed to be like a picture thread, with a less talk, but I'm really happy how it turned out..There are lots of people thinking differently about this stuff, and I enjoy discussing the matter..Go get some  sleep, and when you get the chance, try to read some of stuff written here!!


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

Basicly:
Do you like tattoos/piercings? love em, 26 piercings, none in my ears and lots of tats
Why? wel I used to pierce professionally and everyone of my tats have meaning
What style you find most interesting (biomechanical, tribal, animals, cartoons etc.)?maori
Do you have any?hehe
Show off... tats yes, piercings i still have, NSFW

the same pics from my KYT, so if you have seen them this may be boring
I have seveal tats lol. I am working on a black and grey american tribal sleeve on my right arm, am no black or grey full color maori sleeve on the left. I also have a horror movie 1/2 leg sleeve, several on my chest, full ribs and a back piece,most arent done though, lots of works in progress





























































well that all but my back, chesst, other side of ribs and inside my lip


----------



## Myke (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah sorry Toni, I was really generalizing when In fact I meant job placement in the US, didn't notice till now that you are in croatia. Good luck with that pardner! I'm sure it will loosen up over there in europe too. I am from italy but I live in California. I'm a tattoo artist and piercer in sacramento. From my experience here in the US I can vouch that things are opening up here in the states. I always get information about the scene in italy, and when only two years ago the style was to get one or two tiny tattoos, now people are starting to cover themselves up. I know the UK france germany and the netherlands are booming as well. only time will tell but I'm sure Croatia will get into it more as well. 

Good luck with the job searching. Your english is great maybe you should look overseas?


----------



## L13SDE (Aug 12, 2008)

I Thought i would Post my new Tat had it  done last month, It took about two hours to get done and it was very comfortable compared to my back . The Words Live Love Burn Die are from a song.But also has personal meanings to.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a Mario Star on my wrist - the Twilight Princess Triforce eagle on my bicep AND Amaterasu from Okami on my back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get some pics up ater on!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for this bump, but it didn't feel  right to create another topic about tattoos, just to show of my new project..

Yesterday, I had 5 hours long session of tattooing, and before that 2 hours of drawing the sketch directly on my leg..
I started with my mechanic leg piece, and we did the hardest (and most painful) part, upper part of the foot..
The whole tattoo is going to be covering  everything  up  to my knee..I'm  guessing two more sessions till we're done......
It hurts like hell...I can't walk very well at the moment, my leg is so swollen......but you know  what....It's WORTH it....
I hope that some of you, who like stuff like this, will appreciate it..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'm pretty sure that most of you guessed that I'm a freak for radiation and robots, so..you'll understand motif!!


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 15, 2008)

Holy.... f'ing... shit! That looks so awesome o_o

I would go for something similiar if I wasnt so much of a whiny wiener. :/

But! I do have a piercing at the right-hand side of my lower lip, and I'm going for a second one at the left-hand side next week. I'll post pics, when I have it


----------



## laminaatplaat (Oct 15, 2008)

@ Toni Plutonij

Wow, that is sick in a good way


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> Holy.... f'ing... shit! That looks so awesome o_o
> 
> I would go for something similiar if I wasnt so much of a whiny wiener. :/
> 
> ...


Thanks......Wait till it's done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It'll be yet another masterpiece..


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome work Toni!  I can't wait to see what it looks like when it's finished!


----------



## Dragoon709 (Oct 15, 2008)

Toni all that Ink looks awesome.  I've always wanted to get ink done but cannot think of what I want done or where.  I have seen several people around where I live that have tats but nothing as elaborate or detailed as yours.  I have the utmost respect for anyone willing to do that to themselves, and as long as it looks good I personally don't see any issues with tats at all.

Can't wait to see the total work on your leg and back when it is fully completed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice tat Toni, I'm well impressed.  Really original work as well.  Did you come up with the design and then the artist used it?


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, Tony.  Maybe I missed it in your other posts but when exactly (what age, how long ago) did you get the vision to transform yourself via tattoos/implants/piercings into this nuclear powered cyborg?  I always think of a combination of "The Terminator", Cy-5 from WarGods, and a little bit of Iron Maiden's Eddie (in his Somewhere in Time cyborg incarnation) when I see your progress.  Incredible stuff.  Other than personal satisfaction what is your goal once you have finished (if that's possible) with your transformation?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 15, 2008)

Whoa.. that.. is EXTREME.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

nice.. cant wait to see the finished project.. Thats if you dont die of pain beforehand..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Awesome work Toni!  I can't wait to see what it looks like when it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I won 't  die, although, it really feels in a way I'd rather die, than have to  stand that feeling for few hours....


----------



## papyrus (Oct 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for this bump, but it didn't feel  right to create another topic about tattoos, just to show of my new project..
> 
> Yesterday, I had 5 hours long session of tattooing, and before that 2 hours of drawing the sketch directly on my leg..
> I started with my mechanic leg piece, and we did the hardest (and most painful) part, upper part of the foot..
> ...


GNARLY


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> GNARLY


Haha,  when Dylan wrote that in  Radioactive Force topic, I didn't actually know if that's an insult or what? I had to check the word up....I found  out that it's extremely, but good......

So thanks.....I do my best to make  a freak out of myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haaaahahaha..


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 15, 2008)

Whoa.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fukkin awesome Toni.
I can't wait until I have the time / money / impetus to get my leg done.  I've been thinking about it a lot lately.  I need to turn all these scars into some cool art, and the surface nerves are dead anyway, so I don't think the pain will even be an issue.

Has anyone tattooed over big scars before?  Any idea how well they take the ink?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Whoa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heat burns, chemical burns, radiation burns, electricity burns, cuts, road rash, repeated scars (think road rash x many times the same place), surgical?

In the experience of my friends road rash is not so bad (repeated gets a bit more difficult), chemical is not bad assuming it has healed enough and still works (bleached skin aside), small cuts and good (as in properly done to minimise scarring) surgical are also usually OK, electricity is usually OK but it tends to involve dead nerves which some do not like it, heat burns assuming they are healed are doable but it depends on the amount of scarring (read what degree burns and how well were they treated).
All this being said I already mentioned the ritual scarring approach to tattooing and done properly it looks amazing, perhaps consider incorporating rather than covering up.

@Toni Plutonij I have seen that style of art before and it never gets old. Looks like you have a good artist and I implore you to keep them on, so much good work have I seen unfinished because an artist left......


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 15, 2008)

*Do you like tattoos/piercings?* it depends who does the work (tattoos mainly but also piercings) , i was watching miami ink the other day and some of the work done on there was amazing but some can look like crap
*Why?* they make you look "different" and also tell a story or mark an occasion
*What style you find most interesting (biomechanical, tribal, animals, cartoons etc.)?* not really a set style, a nice piece of art with a story is very interesting
*Do you have any?*




*Show off......* wrong forum


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Whoa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not  a wrong  forum  for  showing  off.....I like to learn about the people with whom I'm socializing..And bodymod. is kinda personal thing, so  showing off tattoos is interest and "educative" for me....

If you have any, I'd like  to see it..


Two more pictures (artistic):


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 16, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> It's not  a wrong  forum  for  showing  off.....I like to learn about the people with whom I'm socializing..And bodymod. is kinda personal thing, so  showing off tattoos is interest and "educative" for me....
> 
> If you have any, I'd like  to see it..


trust me when i say this 
i can't have tattoos and i wish i could but the scarring would outweigh the reasons for having it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



reaaaaaaaaaally can't show you my piercing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Shelleeson said:
			
		

> trust me when i say this
> i can't have tattoos and i wish i could but the scarring would outweigh the reasons for having it
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's bad regarding  tattoos!!

And I get what you mean by not showing off piercing, tell me.....did it hurt much?
I have a friend with the pierce in same location, and he said that it isn't too painful...But I kinda think it really MUST hurt..


----------



## Rayder (Oct 16, 2008)

Personally, I'm not into, nor have any tattoos or piercings (none that were purposely created anyway), but I respect people's rights to defile their bodies any way they wish.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 16, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm not into, nor have any tattoos or piercings (none that were purposely created anyway), but I respect people's rights to defile their bodies any way they wish.


People "defile" their bodies in lots of other ways that may not be so apparent.  I consider drugs, smoking and drinking a form of defilement (not that I have anything against drinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  I think what Toni does is artistic.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 16, 2008)

@Toni, FAST: My leg scars are from a bone exit wound and multiple surgeries.  The surgical scars aren't nice and clean because they've had to cut in the same place a few times.  I guess I was thinking about an approach like FAST suggested.  Incorporating the scars into the design rather than covering them up.  I was just curious how well they would take ink if the design went across some of them.  Sounds like it will take the ink, just maybe not quite as well as the surrounding area.

Thanks for the info guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> If you decide to get it,  even if your nerves weren't dead, I don't think that pain would be the reason to stop you!!


Thanks Toni.  It hasn't stopped me from doing anything yet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm not into, nor have any tattoos or piercings (none that were purposely created anyway), but I respect people's rights to defile their bodies any way they wish.
> Well, that's nice to  hear......
> I really dislike people who talk down  to others, just because their  own personal  choices, or ways (that are different than others)..
> 
> ...


Uffff....that's bad,  I'm sorry to hear you had such problems  with broken leg!! Actually, it  would be very interesting  if you try incorporate it with tattoo design,  although I don't think you would have much problems with tattoo going over it......But  shade of ink would be different from non-scared places, that's for sure..
I'll ask my friend when I see him next time, he'll know a bit better about that....

And yeah....about pain...you wouldn't believe, but last time I was at my friends tattoo salon, there was this girl with already drawn sketch and ready for tattooing, and she didn't let tattoo artist to start, it lasted for about 1 hour, and then decided that she's too afraid of pain, and she left!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah,  I've been trough a lot with pain, and that actually never stopped me from doing something neither..


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 16, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Shelleeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erm because without going into great detail it didn't any nerve endings the way i had it done
the anaesthetic really hurt  more because i have a reaction to that, so i was in discomfort for hours but not because the piercing hurt me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really love your tatt's though


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow,  really ironically.....anesthetic should help, yet it gave you more problems than the piercing itself..

So you can get anesthetic to ease on pain? Here, our piercers and tattooists don't use anything.....It goes on freshly cleaned skin (with ethanol/medic alcohol), without any medicines or anything that would help dealing with the pain..

I'm  glad you like my tattoos, many people like it, even if they don't prefer such stuff, because it looks  very real, and interacts with my body very well....It really look like machine inside is moving while I move..


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 16, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Wow,  really ironically.....anesthetic should help, yet it gave you more problems than the piercing itself..
> 
> So you can get anesthetic to ease on pain? Here, our piercers and tattooists don't use anything.....It goes on freshly cleaned skin (with ethanol/medic alcohol), without any medicines or anything that would help dealing with the pain..
> 
> I'm  glad you like my tattoos, many people like it, even if they don't prefer such stuff, because it looks  very real, and interacts with my body very well....It really look like machine inside is moving while I move..


well i think yours are very good because there's a constant theme behind them and the artwork is amazing
i think if i could have a tattoo i'd have a delicate butterfly (for personal reasons) because i don't think these things can be done on a whim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LMAO lecture over


----------



## Translucentbill (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij you must keep us updated/show us the final product of your tattoos :]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't worry....Right now, my foot is almost fully healed..I'll take a picture and post it, so you can see how it looks now...

I'm about to  set up the next session...I'm planning to go around beginning of the next month, but if my artists schedule is too busy, I'll probably wait the end of the month (there are two concerts I must go, so either I do it before that, so I heal nicely, or after all that)..


----------



## Sstew (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome tattoos Toni, can't wait to see the new picture of your foot, it looks killer.

Im 16 and should be getting a tattoo beginning of next year, I meant to get one 2 months ago, but I wasn't 100% certain of the design I wanted, so I decided to hold off. 

I plan on getting a quote that means alot to me down my lower right calf, or my right forearm,
Once I turn 18 I hope to get a Grim Reaper on my back,

Im not into piercings though, I don't  know why,  I dont mind it at all on other people, I just couldn't picture myself getting one, So Im more into tattoos
.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 24, 2008)

Just seen the foot picture in scrollback. Now that is 20 shades of awesome


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

How can I get a tattoo if I can't take a little flu shot?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 24, 2008)

... I think that question answers itself.

Could have a play with Henna I guess, if you don't mind re-drawing it every 3 weeks


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Whats the Tatoo on your leg/foot? It looks like a skeleton I think, but I cant be sure, you should get a pic from the front of the leg.

Hope your happy with it when its done.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I'm  waiting for a next session (it'll probably be at the end of the next month!)....
It's a metal  endoskelleton with the muscle tissue around.....In the same style as my back piece..I'll post up  the progress, and when the whole thing is done,  I'll make a video just as I did for my back..

Everything will be covered under the knee..


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Cool. I was just reading some of the back pages and realizing exactly what it was--I only saw the pictures with the red outlines--it seems painful, having your foot poked over and over again, but if your happy and can take it, I guess theres no real reason not too.

The artist has got to be really talented to do the sort of stuff that you do.

Oh and I'm gonna send you a PM in a bit because I have something interesting to tell you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Cool. I was just reading some of the back pages and realizing exactly what it was--I only saw the pictures with the red outlines--it seems painful, having your foot poked over and over again, but if your happy and can take it, I guess theres no real reason not too.
> 
> The artist has got to be really talented to do the sort of stuff that you do.
> 
> Oh and I'm gonna send you a PM in a bit because I have something interesting to tell you.


There is even a picture at page 6..
Yeah, it was most painful thing I did so far in my life!

But yes...you can't imagine how much am I satisfied with it..
And my friend/artist is one of the best so.....yay!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2008)

It must hurt a lot!  Ouch!  I don't get why people get tattoos...


----------



## Myke (Nov 11, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Whoa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it depends on the scars. Stretchmark scars are easier to tattoo over than scar tissue itself. The fatter the scar, the harder it is for the ink to stay in. Expect to probably get it touched up a couple of times before it actually stays in solid. Scar tissue is callous tissue. It ain't like skin, reacts and breathes differently compared to normal skin. 
so you may need a few retouches but it's doable.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 11, 2008)

Myke said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good info Myke.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toni, how's your leg looking?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Swollen has gone (is that the right expression?!)..and now it's perfect, like it has been always there....It really looks realistic, especially while moving my fingers, it gives away feeling like my skin is really torn apart, and that machinery is part of me..

My friend was very busy lately, so my next session is 27th this month.....We'll probably do half of leg, and I'm guessing, after that one more session till it's completely done!!

I'll post picture how it looks now when everything has peeled off, later when I get home!


----------



## Trolly (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, I'm not gonna go into as much detail as Gizmo_Gal, but I pretty much just think it's pointless to have tattoos and piercings. Seems some people have a big thing for it, and some just don't. Who knows why?
I guess I can appreciate that it looks pretty cool, but just the fact that it's going to great lengths to do something that most people won't even appreciate, and that you might regret in the future.

It's not offensive to me, just entirely nonsensical from my outlook on things.
Though admittedly Toni's tattoo looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm not gonna go into as much detail as Gizmo_Gal, but I pretty much just think it's pointless to have tattoos and piercings. Seems some people have a big thing for it, and some just don't. Who knows why?
> I guess I can appreciate that it looks pretty cool, but just the fact that it's going to great lengths to do something that most people won't even appreciate, and that you might regret in the future.
> 
> It's not offensive to me, just entirely nonsensical from my outlook on things.
> ...


I appreciate your opinion Trolley, but you see, lots and lots of things in these life of ours, are "pointless"..
Some people smoke, some do drugs, some people draw, some people like to wear crazy clothes, some people like cars and some like high heels.......What's the point in all that...it's matter of personal liking and preference of one person, but the only thing in common, is that people do it out of fun/because they like it/because it makes them feel better/because it's pure enjoyment!!

I never think of other people when I'm getting a tattoo, I think of myself, and how much I enjoy it!
I really can't see why would something in my body, be offensive to someone in any way!

But I know people that just don't dig tattoos or piercings, and I'm really cool with that, I understand it completely!!

And thanks!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2008)

While we're on the subject of piercing...






(No, not me or anyone I know, I just stumbled upon this by accident.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Veho, there is a studio in Rijeka, piercing studio that does stuff like that, Badaku..I've been there, they do most of such extreme stuff!


----------



## Myke (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah we do that stuff at our shop too. I hate doing it (surface piercings are a pain in the ass) but it's good money.


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2008)

I've seen it in real life a few times (in Jabuka and Tvornica, mostly). It looks good if the person has a nice back. Then again, there are people who should never _ever_ show the horrible undulating folds of their naked flesh, _ever_, but still insist on doing this type of piercing and showing it off. 


Ugh.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Well I know that surface piercings are quite problematic for maintenance (I have six microdermals, or dermal anchors, whatever you wish to call them) and some of them are quite painful to set up, but that looks really attractive..

YOu know the funny part of all this Veho?! These type of piercings are completely temporary, it's usually done for some type of shows, photo shootings or something similar, and it's taken off rather quickly....Living with that is almost impossible!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome tattoos, I have a different approach of a tattoo. I want a Sonic character since I somewhat of a fan of him.


----------



## djgarf (Dec 6, 2008)

i would love to get a few tattoo's but their is a slight problem, i'm frightened of needles lol
mite get around it one day i guess
i want an angel on my left upper arm with meghan under it (my daughter), a devil on my right arm with jack under it (my son) and i want the htid angel on my back with hardcore till i die underneath it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Awesome tattoos, I have a different approach of a tattoo. I want a Sonic character since I somewhat of a fan of him.
> If you're talking about my tattoos, then thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


Once you decide to get a tattoo, and set your mind on that, pain is the thing you least have to worry about! Pain should never be a reason for not doing tattoo!

If you ever decide to do it, I'd really love to see how it end up looking


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 7, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject of piercing...
> 
> _snip_
> 
> (No, not me or anyone I know, I just stumbled upon this by accident.)


This isn't my first day on the internet or anything, but that actually made me gasp.  And then cringe.  Yeah, the old "gasp and cringe".


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Now that's a tat.

Bravo Toni!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Veho, that's absolutely gorgeous!

I know a number of girls that have had corset piercings done, but only temporarily. As Toni stated, and they've all concurred, that sort of piercing is nearly impossible to keep clean and live with.....*sigh* but they're so damn hawt.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Now that's a tat.
> 
> Bravo Toni!
> Thanks...I had to postponed (I'm not sure if this is the right word) my other two sessions, because my tattoo artist moved away, so we'll be probably continuing this work during the January..
> ...


I agree to, but man, it's hard to live with few microdermals (and keep em clean), and they are by far more practical, then surfacing rings..But I must admit, those corset piercings do look awfully attractive!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, for the ones that want to know, I have set the date for the second session of my leg, it'll be January 26th, this monday!
We'll probably do some details on the part that has been done, and after that, I'm guessing half of the leg should be completed!

Also, I promised to post a pictures of new attachments on my microdermals in my hand..this looks more like me, observe, screws in my hand (I guess I really am robot from the inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




The full set..





The closeup op on heads..


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow do those go all the way through to the other side?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a little plate that has holes so the human tissue would grow trough it and actually make it stuck in better..The tissue and metal would become one!





This is a process of implanting......it's done by force, nothing else..But you don't see here that part of the skin is removed in order to make a "pocket" for the metal!

But in my case, it goes trough the whole body, seeing as I'm a robot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I have already posted this video, but for the people that haven't seen it, this is the process of implanting, my first one:


----------



## Prophet (Jan 21, 2009)

Removing those would seem to be one of the most horrendously painful things in the world. Once the tissue settles into the holes and bonds to the surface layer, how would you go about taking them out?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Removing those would seem to be one of the most horrendously painful things in the world. Once the tissue settles into the holes and bonds to the surface layer, how would you go about taking them out?


This is how it looks in reality:




That whole part goes under the skin..But it is actually far smaller than it feels like when you look at it!

I heard about two ways of removing them..
Surgically, you make a short cut with the scalpel, and then pull it out..
And natural.......you just pull it out by force, no cutting, no nothing..

This kind of piercing was actually delayed from releasing in public because there wasn't any clear ways of getting it removed..once you get it removed it would leave a scar that could be covered only by plastic surgery!

To be honest, I don't plan to remove them, ever..but we'll see..I was thinking if I ever (and I doubt it) get tired of them, I'll remove the attachments and leave the base to grow in under the skin!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahh I see how it works now.


You must get stopped a lot at airports with those piercings!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ahh I see how it works now.
> 
> 
> You must get stopped a lot at airports with those piercings!


I've never been on an airplane


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








So you just screw some wings to your arms and take off on your own then???



Only joking, so what you have never left Croatia? I dont blame you really, Croatia freaking p0wns!


----------



## War (Jan 21, 2009)

WOw, I had no idea you had that many tats Toni. You should take a full body shot (front and back) so we can see all of them together in one set. I bet you really do look like a radioactive robot!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's not that much..

I have PurgeN on my left leg, my favorite band and best picture I've ever seen, a little skeleton holding/hugging a big one because big one protects him, while nuclear bomb explodes in the back..that was the first one I've made..

Second one is fetus with mohawk, my personal logo, it's done on my neck..

Third one is actually fetus expanded, so it's a big tattoo that goes over upper part of my back, and little part on my left sholder..

Forth was Nintendo on my ass....legendary!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm currently doing my fifth one, that will be whole right leg up a little above my knee!

Other than that I have six piercings (microdermals) in my left arm!

Once I get leg done, maybe I'll strip and do one few pictures to see me in one piece!


----------



## War (Jan 21, 2009)

Omg, you have Nintendo on your ass? xD Lmao!

So you mean you've actually designed all of your tatoos?


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 21, 2009)

I would be more concerned about having them removed by accident - like getting them snagged on something when you are moving fast.  I guess you don't play sports or anything?  That would be some interesting stories in this thread:  have you ever had a piercing or implant ripped out by accident?  I would do a search but I'm afraid what it might return - nasty pics and such.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Omg, you have Nintendo on your ass? xD Lmao!
> 
> So you mean you've actually designed all of your tatoos?
> You're kidding or you really haven't seen it..I mean it's been posted as well:
> ...


Actually, I did pulled them few times by accident, but it's impossible to do it by accident once they are healed (after approximately 6 months)..It would be like pulling earring while it's clipped, you almost can't do it unless you really intend to do it, and then again it would need really good grip and strong force..
It can't be pulled out just like that, I can pull it right now, and it pulls all the skin up, but it's not coming out even my millimeter!

This is only type of piercings I ever made, I don't have anything else pierced or implanted!


----------



## War (Jan 22, 2009)

Erm... needles make me very uncomfortable, so I don't watch videos like that. But that's pretty hardcore!

*saves to personal folder (if u no wat i mean  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )*


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 22, 2009)

Those are awesome Toni.  They look like little adjustment nuts on a finely tuned machine.  Feeling out of sorts today?  Just give your nuts a little adjustment!  Or better yet, have your fiance adjust your nuts for you!     



			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You must get stopped a lot at airports with those piercings!


Depends on if they're stainless steel or titanium.  Many airports can't detect titanium yet.


----------



## dewp (Jan 22, 2009)

i have one tatto and plan to have alot more! (friend is a tattoo artist)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 22, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Erm... needles make me very uncomfortable, so I don't watch videos like that. But that's pretty hardcore!
> 
> *saves to personal folder (if u no wat i mean
> 
> ...


It's very interesting, I like the idea of the tattoo, I have only one question, some blue dots have blackish tone, is it supposed to be like that, or did tattoo artist forget to properly clean needle from black color?


----------



## dewp (Jan 22, 2009)

it's supposed to be like that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

dewp said:
			
		

> it's supposed to be like that


Yeah, I thought so, because everything is done really nicely and professional, really original design!

I asked because I knew that one girl that got Toy Dolls logo tattooed!




This one, and after some time, she came to my friend (tattoo artist) about redoing the color work, because yellow color had some blackish parts and shades that weren't supposed to be there (almost like it was dirty), and that happened because guy that originally tattooed her, used the same needle for both black and color ink!

Anyways, really nice one, I would be interested by it if I'd seen it in real life!


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 4, 2009)

I seriously don't remember posting here. I have an eyebrow piercing:


I also have a tatoo in my back, it's small arrow for now but I'll complete it soon with a pair of wings


----------



## Sstew (Feb 4, 2009)

Im wanting that quote, in that writing, Not the tribal underneath, Although Im wanting some sort of Tribal design around or woven throughout, any ideas?

Its the only thing holding me back, is I wanted to find the right thing.

Also are tattoos required to be covered at a work site? I cant decide if I want it Down my arm of down the side my calf

Feel free to photoshop or sketch up something if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im needing some ideas, I want it to look cool without being just the text


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

Warning, explicit content/heavy cursing in the spoiler box!


Spoiler



FUCK SHIT ASS COCK MOTHERFUCKER PAIN BLOODY PAIN!!!!! WHY THE FUCK IS HUMAN BODY MADE IN A WAY THAT IT HURTS SO FUCKING MUCH TO PIERCE IT WITH THE NEEDLE; ESPECIALLY OVER BONE!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAARRRGGHHHHHH!!!!



Now when we got this settled, few pictures of todays session, my leg is so swollen that I can't stand on it at this moment it feels like the pressure is going to make it explode!!





















It'll look even better when colors even out, and when my leg reduces to normal proportions!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





FUCKING NEEDLES!!!!


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 23, 2009)

That looks awesome! Hats off to you for having it done on your foot!! I wouldnt be able to stick the pain


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 23, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

>



Thats one of the best tats ive ever seen! Wow!

I'm gettin my arm done at the end of next month. Cant w8!






Thats what im getting tatted


----------



## dewp (Feb 24, 2009)

awesome toni


----------



## Untouchable757 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got two piercing in each ear. i dont think i'm going any further than that. (maybe one more in each ear) But when it comes to tatoos. i'm looking for something i know im going to like for a long time


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 24, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject of piercing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now i'd be careful doggying that!


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 24, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly fuck...


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 24, 2009)

That shit looks awesome... 

I love tattos and piercings... i wish i could get some... but i dont know... there is this crazy part inside me that tells me... "yeah... fuck it and do it!!" but my other part tells me... "dude... that shit will bring consequences soon or later"... fuck... that's f-ed up...


----------



## alucard77 (Feb 24, 2009)

The only thing I have to say, is don't get a tongue ring.  I had one for 12+ years, and finally took it out.  They don't tell you this when you get it, but it makes you long in the tooth.  My front two teeth have major gun effects.  the rest of the gums in my mouth are fine.  But the front is horrible.  Definately a downer.  No one notices, but I am worried about it.


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 24, 2009)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> The only thing I have to say, is don't get a tongue ring.  I had one for 12+ years, and finally took it out.  They don't tell you this when you get it, but it makes you long in the tooth.  My front two teeth have major gun effects.  the rest of the gums in my mouth are fine.  But the front is horrible.  Definately a downer.  No one notices, but I am worried about it.


speaking of consequences...


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Warning, explicit content/heavy cursing in the spoiler box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow Toni.  Those look incredible, but my ankle bone hurts just looking at them!  I can't believe how swollen your ankle joint is in those pics.  Must be some ridiculous pain.

Seriously amazing stuff man.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

squirt1000 said:
			
		

> That looks awesome! Hats off to you for having it done on your foot!! I wouldnt be able to stick the pain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's still swollen, and I can't walk properly, actually, I can, but my leg isn't as agile as it's supposed to be, it'll go away in a day or two!
It's really shaping up in one big masterpiece!

Pain is extreme, especially some parts, but it's OK, when the day is over I feel really good!


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm getting it done along the inside of my right arm Toni...The phrase is lyrics from Jamestown by Movielife. My favourite song/lyrics ever!


----------



## ften (Feb 25, 2009)

My left sholder angle tatoo;





I also have Tank Girl, Alice from Alice in WonderLand, and a Griffin. I plan on getting a Devil in a star on my right shoulder eventually.

-FTen


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 25, 2009)

ften said:
			
		

> My left sholder angle tatoo;
> _*snip_
> 
> I plan on getting a Devil in a star on my right shoulder eventually.
> ...








  That's awesome.  You could use it like Anton Chigurh's coin flip.  Just have people pick a shoulder, and it will decide their fate.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 25, 2009)

@Toni: Wow man. Those are kickass. I still have yet to get any ink done... hopefully soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea, those are not only rad because of where they are, but your guys style is fantastic. Love it!

--

On the topic of the corset piercings (the back thing, the chick has in the photos on the last couple of pages): I almost vomited the first time i saw that style of piercing. It was about 6 years ago, and it was the most extreme thing i'd ever seen to date. Now... yea, sexy as hell lol. Apparently my tastes have changed through the years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mmm, i love metal and ink. More posts people! MORE POSTS!
(as soon as i add something new to my body, it'll be up here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 26, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> I'm getting it done along the inside of my right arm Toni...The phrase is lyrics from Jamestown by Movielife. My favourite song/lyrics ever!
> I have friends that did the same thing (I mean, tattooed lyrics they appreciate a lot), My first tattoo was actually an album cover of a band that had big impact on my life..So I understand you completely
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I'm still waiting for you to get something so I can comment on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're doing my leg slowly because pain is too intense on this part, we already have around 12 hours of tattooing..And we did about one third of the whole piece, but it was the most painful part, well there are still two things that will be killer for my body!  But I'm happy that fingers are done, and those bones on my leg..

About that back corset piercing, as I said, that's not a permanent thing, people can't live with that, that's usually done for some photo-sessions, tattoo conventions, performances and stuff like that..It looks very attractive but it's unpractical as hell!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, to update you guys/gals a little..

So far we had 4 sessions, which means. all together, about  13 hours of work..There is a lot to do left, but we've done pretty much so far..
We're doing it slowly and safely, because, so far it was bloody painful..We have two critical parts (that are going to be extremely painful) left, and rest is pretty much ordinary tattoo pain, nothing too bad!

Here is the most recent picture how it looks, and this tuesday I'm having a new session, so more work will be done!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks awesome Toni mate, the detail in it is incredible.  How long will the session on Tuesday take?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm booked for the whole day....so 8 hours, but we never do it for so long, it usually takes 4-6 hours, depending on which part of leg are we doing..next is:




part between tibial nerve and gastrocnemius muscle on this picture..I don't know how to say it in english, so I found this picture to show you..

It one of remaining to critical parts! I'm expecting great deal of pain, so I don't know for how long I'll be able to stand it..

And thanks Trolley! I'm very satisfied with it, I love it so far..It's very detailed, and what makes it even more unique, is the fact that it's actually freestyle, it's done directly on my leg, there is no sketch for it!!


----------



## Swifty69 (Apr 11, 2009)

Woah dude that is really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to get a tattoo lol just 54 days till i get one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

Being done freehand makes it even more incredible!!  I like all the little touches on it like the serial number and stuff.  It's proper artwork.  Are you going to keep it uncoloured?  It has a real moodiness and kind of retro sci-fi look to it like that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE(Swifty69 @ Apr 11 2009, 01:34 AM) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1895048
Woah dude that is really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I can't wait to get a tattoo lol just 54 days till i get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, thanks!

What are you getting?!


QUOTE
Being done freehand makes it even more incredible!! I like all the little touches on it like the *serial number* and stuff. It's proper artwork. Are you going to keep it uncoloured?* It has a real moodiness and kind of retro sci-fi look to it like that.*


Yep, it's as unique as it can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It's plan to keep it black and white..I was always aiming for retro look..It's a biomechanical style, but I was always more on "mechanical" part of it..SO I'm really glad it shows!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Apr 11 2009, 12:41 AM) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1895071

QUOTE
Being done freehand makes it even more incredible!! I like all the little touches on it like the *serial number* and stuff. It's proper artwork. Are you going to keep it uncoloured?* It has a real moodiness and kind of retro sci-fi look to it like that.*


Yep, it's as unique as it can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's plan to keep it black and white..I was always aiming for retro look..It's a biomechanical style, but I was always more on "mechanical" part of it..SO I'm really glad it shows!



You know I've always been impressed by your tattoos but this one really is incredible and definitely unique.  It's like looking at something from a graphical novel, the quality of the artwork is that high.  It's tattoo work done right for sure!  Nice touch with the serial number as well, makes it even more cool!

It definitely shows that you were aiming for the retro look.  There's so many little details in it that most people just wouldn't bother with and it gives it a real edge.  It's not just ink thrown on skin, it's art painted on a flesh canvas if you get what I mean!  I can't wait to see how the back of the leg turns out.  It'll probably make me sound like a crazy person but I can hear sound effects in my head just looking at it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You know I've always been impressed by your tattoos but this one really is incredible and definitely unique.  It's like looking at something from a graphical novel, the quality of the artwork is that high.  It's tattoo work done right for sure!  Nice touch with the serial number as well, makes it even more cool!
> 
> It definitely shows that you were aiming for the retro look.  There's so many little details in it that most people just wouldn't bother with and it gives it a real edge.  It's not just ink thrown on skin, it's art painted on a flesh canvas if you get what I mean!  I can't wait to see how the back of the leg turns out.  It'll probably make me sound like a crazy person but I can hear sound effects in my head just looking at it!


Thanks Trolley, thanks a lot!

I have that good luck, that tattoo artist is actually my friend, so I have a bit more freedom with it (and of course I trust him more) so the whole atmosphere while getting a tattoo is really great! I wouldn't trust some stranger with such a serious work, and even if it is the best tattoo artist in the world, I wouldn't feel as comfortable, because when you have a friend doing something that personal and important, you fee a lot better!

Terminator is one of my favorite movies, I think it's pretty obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I wanted something related to it, but didn't want to copy endoskeleton, but something unique, but within that range! I agree that it looks like an painting but on the skin canvas!
I have some ideas for the back, and we'll see how it'll turn out..

Funny thing, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already thought of making some special jacket or something with pre-recorded robot sounds (moving machinery, pneumatic pumps and such), just for fun of it..It would be so awesome!


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 11, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's not just ink thrown on skin, it's art painted on a flesh canvas if you get what I mean!


You're so right about that.  Nice way to put it.  If I start a band (or make a porno), I think I'll call it "Flesh Canvas".  

Looking great Toni, and a brilliant touch to include the serial number encoded with your relationship.  Very personal, very cool.

I hope it isn't too painful on Tuesday, but at least the area is fleshy, and not right on a bone this time.  Good luck!  



btw, I think we would just call that your "upper calf".  I'm sure there's a more scientific term for it, but if someone injured it, we would just refer to it as the upper calf.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> You're so right about that.  Nice way to put it.  If I start a band (or make a porno), I think I'll call it "Flesh Canvas".
> 
> Looking great Toni, and a brilliant touch to include the serial number encoded with your relationship.  Very personal, very cool.
> 
> ...








 Band called Flesh Canvas would be really good idea!

Thanks for nice words Szyslak! And I really do hope it won't hurt next time (but I know that it will, at least in the lower part of the leg, once we get that done, upper part is easier!)

I'll post pictures as soon as we do something new


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2009)

Time for a little update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been soo long, and I had so much work on my leg til the last uploaded picture.....
Here:











These are older pictures, and those were two different sessions..
Next three pictures are from today:















I'm guessing one more session, and my leg is done for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really tired and sick and fed up with all the pain, blood, irritation, ink and foil so I'm going to take a pause when this one is finished..
Feel free to leave some opinion!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy crap that looks cool Toni!  The detail around the back of your knee just looks amazing.  I am so impressed by your artist's work, and the design you came up with.  Awe inspiring stuff man.


----------



## vergilite (Jun 9, 2009)

JESUS that has got to be the most amazing tattoo i have ever sore and im really not just saying that i like the way the grapples make it look like its holding the skin over the machinery and you can see the imprint of the machinery below the skin AMAZING your friend must be very talented give him complements from me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   i was thinking of getting a mario on my arm that when i tense becomes big mario what do you think????


----------



## WildWon (Jun 9, 2009)

Hooooooooooooly fucking Moses, man. That is hella stunning. Color me jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still not a whole lot going on for my ink dreams (i.e. still a nekkid canvas, waiting for that cash to decorate a little bit... and i may be happening a new job soon (SQUEE!!) which might allow some work to be done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), however i may be making my ears a lil larger, but might not due to said new job. We shall see which comes first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEED. MORE. PICTURES!!! Come on people! Post dem up shits up son!

EDIT: Hmmm... toni, what kinda deals can your boy get me for some ink? Mebbe we'll just slip on out there soon and i'll get covered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...cause... ya know, plane fare wouldn't matter -.-;

EDIT2: Oh, and is there a chance you can make a blog post with your work from start to "finish" via pic? I say "finished" since i'm sure it's all ongoing (will you ever be satisfied? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so it can just be updated. There are tons of people i'd love to show the pics, and it'd be cool to pull up one page and be all, "Check DIS shit out!" (cause i'm ghetto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## CyberFish (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice ink. I like mine, but whenever I see tatt threads, it makes me want more. LOL.

Here is the standard Kanji. Means "Fish" Name I got in Jr High and has never left.






Link's Master sword with some tribal design around it.






My daughters feet when she was born surrounded by angel wings.






My next idea is a mount Rushmore of my favorite video game characters. Just need some $$$.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 9, 2009)

@Toni: totally worth the pain...


----------



## OSW (Jun 9, 2009)

The daughters feet with angel wings is really beautiful


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 9, 2009)

CyberFish said:
			
		

> My daughters feet when she was born surrounded by angel wings.


I love that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a great idea.  

You've got some really great ink overall CyberFish.  Good stuff.


----------



## CyberFish (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Holy crap that looks cool Toni!  The detail around the back of your knee just looks amazing.  I am so impressed by your artist's work, and the design you came up with.  Awe inspiring stuff man.
> Thanks man, you always appreciate stuff I post
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say nothing more but agree COMPLETELY with you!


----------



## CyberFish (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks dude. That is definatly cool to hear. My tats usually get brushed off since they arent sleeves or anything with massive colors or naked chicks. LOL. 

My Mt. Rushmore would have to be Mario, Link, Crono, and Solid Snake. Represent 4 different genres of games that I love, and 4 characters from my youth. (Crono was 95, but was still an early teenager. Mario, Link and Snake all came out in the 80s.)


----------



## Maktub (Jun 10, 2009)

Holy fucking shit, Toni!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome Tat Toni!


but the SLIPPERS!!11111oooooooneeleven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...... just kill the awesomeness  of the photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 10, 2009)

CyberFish said:
			
		

> Thanks dude. That is definatly cool to hear. My tats usually get brushed off since they arent sleeves or anything with massive colors or naked chicks. LOL.
> 
> My Mt. Rushmore would have to be Mario, Link, Crono, and Solid Snake. Represent 4 different genres of games that I love, and 4 characters from my youth. (Crono was 95, but was still an early teenager. Mario, Link and Snake all came out in the 80s.)
> That's really stupid, what does it matter if it's a small, medium or big tattoo....It's your personal choice and it's part of you....I can only comment on the quality of tattoo, and I really like yours..
> ...








I promise, I'll loose them for the next picture session! haha, When I finish the piece, I'll take pictures of all parts, and I'll post it up......slipperless!


----------



## CyberFish (Jun 10, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> CyberFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope to. I should make it a fathers day gift to myself. LOL. Im all about the tattoos. Big or small as long as they are cool.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 17, 2009)

Really nice tattoos you got there, Toni.
Check out mine:




The photo was taken 48 hours after the actual tattooing.
Thats a few months ago.
Oh btw thats my own arcade machine ^^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

Jockel said:
			
		

> Really nice tattoos you got there, Toni.
> Check out mine:
> _*snip_
> The photo was taken 48 hours after the actual tattooing.
> ...


Thanks man, and yours is kickass!!
I love oldschool Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At some point in my life, I'll probably cover my whole left ass cheek in Nintendo...probably characters around logo, but will see....have some other things to do first!


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> About that back corset piercing, as I said, that's not a permanent thing, people can't live with that, that's usually done for some photo-sessions, tattoo conventions, performances and stuff like that..It looks very attractive but it's unpractical as hell!


Corsetting can indeed be permanent  - I know 2 people who have had corsets for a couple of years now, one with microdermals and the other with surface bars.

The dermals work better imo.

They obviously aren't an easy piercing to live with, and they will require you to change how you do some things - but oh so worth it.  =]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

Well yeah....Some people can live with very extreme things, and in extreme conditions, but it's not for ordinary person..

And keeping those piercings clean and "un-upset" is really hard....But if someone is really up to it, I guess it's doable...I never met anyone that lives with it, but I understand that there are some people!


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well yeah....Some people can live with very extreme things, and in extreme conditions, but it's not for ordinary person..
> LOL there is nothing extraordinary about the people I know with them.  Any normal person can keep them - you just have to want them enough.
> 
> 
> QUOTEAnd keeping those piercings clean and "un-upset" is really hard....


Loose clothes are the key.  =]

The microdermals will never be fully perm, they will need scalpeling out at some point (as most micros will in the future) - but she certainly enjoys them until then.


Back to the earlier talk of tattoos on the arse, I know someone with the words "your face" tattooed on his.  When he gets arrested by the police and they ask him if he has any scars, tattoos, distinguishing features etc he gets to answer "yeah, I've got your face on my arse".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

testic-cancer said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I have six in my arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But funny thing is that you can remove them without scalpel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My friend just removed them last week, five of them, after year or so. From the chest, above the left breast. She just pulled them out..I still think it needs a small cut, but I'm telling you how she did it.

And this last think you mentioned, about ass tattoo, reminded me of Hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was joking about having "your name" tattooed on ding-dong..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2009)

http://gizmodo.com/5295222/

I'm just going to leave this here.

(warning, geek-scarification link via Gizmodo. SFW, but a lil shocking if you don't know what you're in for. I hadn't seen this done before... not THIS way, and it's... yea. sooo... enjoy! and discuss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> http://gizmodo.com/5295222/
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here.
> 
> ...


Actually, to correct you, it's not just ordinary scarification, it's tissue removal..
I like the first picture (only lines), but the second one is bad....why bad? because it's going to look like shit when it heals, I know because my friend had scarification made with lines and one star with removed tissue, and that star looks totally deformed, it's too big of a surface to look nice when it heals, lines do look awesome, I must admit that..

I used to have big parts of my arm or leg cut, and it's not that big of deal, but one should be really prepared for things like this if they decide to go for this..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, i've seen line scarification, and i've seen where splinters of wood are embedded in the skin, then burnt... but this is a new one for me. And its tripped out. 

As for the (specifically named) Tissue Removal, i'd never heard of it before (this is the first i've seen/heard of this style). I'm curious to see if there is any GOOD tissue removal scarification. Cause this one looked like shit lol. (And... really? He did the lines on the controller? Should have just stuck to buttons heh)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, i've seen line scarification, and i've seen where splinters of wood are embedded in the skin, then burnt... but this is a new one for me. And its tripped out.
> 
> As for the (specifically named) Tissue Removal, i'd never heard of it before (this is the first i've seen/heard of this style). I'm curious to see if there is any GOOD tissue removal scarification. Cause this one looked like shit lol. (And... really? He did the lines on the controller? Should have just stuck to buttons heh)


Tissue Removal is actually "elaborate" scarification..It's the same thing, you cut lines, but instead of stopping there, you remove skin within lines completely..
I've seen bunch of pictures of healed tissue removal, and not one was impressive good looking....or good looking at all, sharpness of pictures is lost, healed skin looks really bad, and overall it doesn't look like somebody wanted it, but more like it was an accidental scar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This would look soo kick-ass if they stopped after doing just the lines.

But who knows, maybe it turns out good in the end!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2009)

Im sorry but that tissue removing thing is completely retarded. Ive seen people who get etchings with hot needles that look ok after they heal, but this no. 

I dont even like the idea behind it in regards of the controller design. It looks lame.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Im sorry but that tissue removing thing is completely retarded. Ive seen people who get etchings with hot needles that look ok after they heal, but this no.
> 
> I dont even like the idea behind it in regards of the controller design. It looks lame.


I think you're talking about branding....It actually burns your skin, creating a scar, and when it heals it can look good....But that's extremely dangerous, because it's killing nerves..

I've seen some amazing scarification pieces....And I really mean AMAZING!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah branding thats it. Im saying this particular design is just lame, a game pad? I mean come on man.


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 18, 2009)

lol de ja vu saw that NES pad one earlier today on another forum


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yeah branding thats it. Im saying this particular design is just lame, a game pad? I mean come on man.



That's right up there with this noob i once knew that got "Nintendo" tattooed on his ass. How big of a geek can one guy be?!



Spoiler



>_>


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 19, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're more familiar with it than I am, but I actually think this one came out pretty cool.  Disgusting procedure, but the result looks pretty damn good:

Warning, images are a little graphic:

http://www.piercingsntattoos.com/body-crav...oos/2007/10/28/


----------



## akfgpuppet (Jun 19, 2009)

I like piercings depending were they are. Went to a store I saw an employee with piercings on the side of her cheeks. That looked cool!


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 20, 2009)

Not skin removal, but the scarification I most admire.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Toni, here is a MMA fighter that has some tattoos similar to yours.  Of course his name is CYBORG.  That's a grenade/heart in his chest.  Probably some better pictures out there.  Bonus points for a Mike Tyson tattoo?  He also has a skull on the back of his head.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Hey Toni, here is a MMA fighter that has some tattoos similar to yours.  Of course his name is CYBORG.  That's a grenade/heart in his chest.  Probably some better pictures out there.  Bonus points for a Mike Tyson tattoo?  He also has a skull on the back of his head.


Yeah, but to be honest, his tattoos look like crap..Very empty, weak colors and bad shading..
If you want to see some tattoos that are similar to mine, but done really well, here:


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 20, 2009)

Idk how i've never chanced upon this thread. I"ve been missing out! =[

I currently have 2g steel tunnels in my ear and plan on going up to a nice 5/8's with wood double flared tunnels.
I also have a 8g steel tunnel in my nose for when I go look for jobs, but the pic I'm posting is of a 10g horseshoe.
I plan on getting more piercings, but i'm not too terribly sure what I want right now. I was on the fence about a snakebite and venom combo, but not sure.
I'm also getting my first tattoo in september since I turn 18 on the first of that month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It'll be of Budew. haha. It's an inside joke my bandmates and I have. I plan on getting a handful of tattoo's; some meaningful, some comical only to me and my friends.









Any people have piercing, stretching, or tattoo horror stories? I love hearing about them. I've had a few bad experiences myself. It's never deterred me at all either, just kind of made sure I took my time and did things right. Almost got a blow out jumping to a 2g too soon, but it's all good. Just a very small amount of scar tissue in my right ear.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 22, 2009)

Hm i am thinking about getting a piercing on my lower lip, but tbh i think it might look too emo ^^
Does this hurt badly? The tattoo on my shoulder was a piece of cake, nothing _really_ painful, how does that compare to a lower lip piercing?


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jockel said:
			
		

> Hm i am thinking about getting a piercing on my lower lip, but tbh i think it might look too emo ^^
> Does this hurt badly? The tattoo on my shoulder was a piece of cake, nothing _really_ painful, how does that compare to a lower lip piercing?



Hm.. I always thought one lip piercing always looked strange. I'd opt for snakebites, but I was always set on getting symmetrical piercings; my septum, both my ears, possible snakebites and venoms. haha.
I don't have one myself, but I have several friends who have gotten their lips pierced. I've seen several people's eyes water and usually get a pain rating of 6-7 out of 10 when I ask. Not too terribly bad I suppose. Idk, I would never *not* go through with a piercing just due to pain, because it'll amount to a slight pinch for a split second then you get to enjoy your new piece of body jewelry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you do decide on getting it.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 22, 2009)

The emo-part is the bigger problem for me ^^
And besides, i wouldn't get it for free (unlike my 1up tattoo) so thats another con.
Yeah and it doesnt need to be symmetrical for me, was thinking about something like this:




but i'm not too sure it fits my style.
That's me: 




So yeah what would you suggest? Fitting or not?


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 22, 2009)

Symmetry is ugly as sin, even if I get piercings done on both sides of my face I have them in different positions/angles.

I think a side labret with ring would look fine on you, although I think you'd suit a cheek piercing better.  =]

Pain from a lip piercing is next to nothing, a pinch for a second and a bit of discomfort when the jewellery is placed.  Go for it!


EDIT:  I also think a black ring would look best on you too, rather than surgical steel/plain titanium.


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a how to NOT get a tattoo done!

presenting 

MR COOL ICE



Spoiler













and from the front  .... what was this guy thinking!? ...



Spoiler


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jockel said:
			
		

> The emo-part is the bigger problem for me ^^
> And besides, i wouldn't get it for free (unlike my 1up tattoo) so thats another con.
> Yeah and it doesnt need to be symmetrical for me, was thinking about something like this:
> but i'm not too sure it fits my style.
> ...




Lol you look the farthest thing from "emo"
and you should get them just because you want to,
not because of what people might view you as. 
I think a vertical labret on the side would look bad ass. 
Like this...





But I hate the look of it centered, so yeah.. to the side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and Mr. Cool Ice is win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahaha.


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got my first tat done! Stinging a bit! Gotta wash it soon and put some cream on it.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 7, 2009)

whoa o.O


----------



## Myke (Jul 7, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's funny, my coworker just did that exact same tattoo yesterday on a guy's arm. The original drawing can be found on the internet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 8, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Just got my first tat done! Stinging a bit! Gotta wash it soon and put some cream on it.
> 
> _*snip_
> Who did the tattoo? Is is intentional made like that (shakey font) or some friend of yours did it?
> ...


That looks like a really awesome tattoo, but it not being custom made kinda kills it a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, it's very cool design no matter what..

Also, couple of days ago, I have finished my leg......Knee was a killer, and it looks very brutal, I LOVE it.....Soon I'll post some pictures up, and I'll made a video similar like I did with my back!
Will update you guys on it!


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah Toni a freind done it for me but it was meant to be like that, the font was this one....


----------



## Bovver (Jul 18, 2009)

I got this tattoed on my upper right arm. It's not in colour though.
Made the stupid mistake of not eating anything before so I got a little light headed in the middle of getting it done.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a friend that has the same picture (but it's bigger, there is a skinhead next to the punk) tattooed on the right leg..


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

Tattoos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  a lot of people does have one or more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   do you have? what tattoo do you have?  I have 4 and i think that i'm gonna have more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is my first one! Made in Amsterdam!






This is my second tattoo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Freedom  for all of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My 3rd tattoo!  A tear! In a lot of countries it has a bad meaning... But i have my own, Sad inside, Happy outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And my 4th tattoo, 8 Stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Because my girlfriend's name it's Patricia  (P 1 a 2 t 3 r 4 i 5 c 6 i 7 a 8)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just a quick post to say we have a massive thread on the subject already, I know it has not seen much/any activity in a while but just a passing note
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=929...t=0&start=0


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Just a quick post to say we have a massive thread on the subject already, I know it has not seen much/any activity in a while but just a passing note
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=929...t=0&start=0



that's why i didn't find it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   now they gonne close it


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice tattoo


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2010)

nice! You shoulda got the other side of him though, the nose stud is pretty bomb imo

but I approve


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

Who the hell do you think I am!? ....Wait....I'm a nerd?!


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Skull flame with glasses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 baddaz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like it's saying : Be bad, but with style


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

Kutxiii said:
			
		

> Skull flame with glasses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Kutxiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japaneese anime                 animated by Gainax


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2010)

Merged threads.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice to see some "activity" on this topic again..


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 4, 2010)

I have this tattooed over my back. This is the battle standard from Seven Samurai (obviously without the English text), my favorite movie of all time. I actually got this almost 10 years ago and had to do a screen shot and an overlay on my back to get the positioning right for the artist. This cover is from years later.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you like tattoos/piercings?
Why?
What style you find most interesting (biomechanical, tribal, animals, cartoons etc.)?
Do you have any?

- i like tattoos, i think they are stupid if they dont heave meaning to you. piercings are ok
- i like art. also, dependsing on where they are on a guy they are hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- i believe whatever has meaning to the person, its good. who cares about style.
- i have 3 main tattoos planned, 2 others wanted once i get a design worked out. after that, i dubt i will get any more. for piercings, i want to *cough*get my nips pierced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i doubt it will happen.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 5, 2010)

I find piercings to be OK, but I honestly don't get why people would get tattoos. Like, your body is fine the way it is, why get something permanently drawn on it? It just doesn't seem right to me, or maybe it's my Asian self. Most Asians don't like tattoos, it used to represent you're part of a gang / yakuza or something, but nowadays more and more people are getting them, but it's still not widely accepted in society. I have to agree with them too. =/


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 5, 2010)

1) Meh, I don't like tattoos and such.
2) Just don't.
3) No style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) Of course not.


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Oct 5, 2010)

I love piercings haha
I don't know why but I like them
Style, I don't know really, I'm just like into lip piercings and similar stuff
I wanna get my lip pierced but I gotta wait till I'm 18, still not exactly sure what I"m gonna get though


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## astrangeone (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a sweet one, tiny.

It is yours?

Mine is:
It means sisters in Latin.  The thorns are because it represents a hard journey.





And yes, the letters look a little uneven - I should get them touched up, but my girl needs to do it....


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 5, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> I find piercings to be OK, but I honestly don't get why people would get tattoos. Like, your body is fine the way it is, why get something permanently drawn on it? It just doesn't seem right to me, or maybe it's my Asian self. Most Asians don't like tattoos, it used to represent you're part of a gang / yakuza or something, but nowadays more and more people are getting them, but it's still not widely accepted in society. I have to agree with them too. =/


I agree with you(accept about the part of being Asian).
Seriously imagine yourself an old wrinkly Man/Woman with those tattoos. You'll look very weird. Yeah I do think the look cool (especially yours toni, that looks pretty f'in awesome with that robot stuff) but once people get old I think they will regret them.


Spoiler


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh GOD!! I seriously regret looking at that pic. = =


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 5, 2010)

This pic was taken about a week after it was done. http://i52.tinypic.com/25jfj39.jpg

It's the planetary symbol for venus, with the circle at the top changed into a heart. That modified symbol right there is the symbol of Sailor Venus in the TV show Sailor Moon. The orange doesn't symbolize anything specific, it's just Venus's color. The entire tattoo itself does have a meaning by association.

Sailor Venus was one of my favorite sailor warriors, and she is always happy, bubbly, popular, funny, and pretty much everything I want to be. It's a reminder through my times of depression to stay strong and positive just like she is.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2010)

I do not know about anyone else ball2012003 but I would be well up for a few rounds of cider and conversation with that guy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the nice words, however I'm full aware that some people dislike tattoos, and there are people who dislike me based on my tattoos, so it's all well. I guess I don't need people like that around me anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I'm about to imagine myself an old wrinkly person, I don't think I would look especially pretty with or without tattoos.
Picture you included only goes AGAINST your comment, as guy in the picture doesn't seem to regret his tattoos, quite opposite, seems like he's still enjoying the art, and if I'll be imaging him without tattoos, I wouldn't find him anything MORE attractive then he is now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if you get what I mean)..The guy is an old dude however you put it..he'll be "ugly" with or without tattoos..tattoos only make him look more interesting..well, that's my personal opinion and view on the matter.

I respect other views on this whole thing, however I still don't understand people who say "I'm against tattoos and it shouldn't be widely accepted in society". If you don't like it, OK, don't do it, but to look at others differently just because they have a PICTURE on themselves, it's silly. OK, if they have tattooed something that represents hate, or motif that clashes with your own beliefs, I can see the point here, but that's completely another subject. I mean tattoos in general should be perfectly normal, just as jewelry, clothes, hair style and other life things that individualize a person.

EDIT: FAST6191, yeah, I agree with you fully. I'm pretty sure guy has some interesting things to tell.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine will be very personal to myself and not really for anyone but me, i will not regret them because of this. even if they dont look all that good when im older, mine will always stay relevant to myself


----------



## VashTS (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorrow 



Sin


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2010)

At the moment I only have 2 rings in my ears that I did myself


Spoiler










When I get the money I am getting my belly button pierced and a tattoo that I am still working on.


----------



## t^2 (Oct 5, 2010)

I used to pierce people. Quite a nerve-wracking experience that was.

I also used to have 7 piercings (3 in each ear, and 1 lip), now I just have one 7/16" plug in each ear. Getting my first tattoo soon, and thinking about getting my tongue and labret pierced. :3

I used to actually have a 0g, 4g, and an 8g all in one ear. It looked really sweet, I'll try to find a pic.

Piercings are widely accepted where I come from, it's not uncommon to see people with facial piercings or huge holes in their ears working anywhere. I love it. ^.^


----------



## Gore (Oct 6, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I do not know about anyone else ball2012003 but I would be well up for a few rounds of cider and conversation with that guy.


Also ball seems to be misinterpreting... he really doesn't look like he regrets his tattoos to me.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey

At the moment Im deciding wether or not to get a tattoo, the one im getting is gonna be very expansive so itll be a while before I actually get it

its gunna be a combination of these pics



Spoiler
















the tower im going to redesign and its going to be coming out of the rose sorta speak

Who else has a tattoo and loves it or regretts it? And anyone know a good tattoo artist in Belgium/Holland?


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 10, 2010)

I personally dislike tattoo's, but the idea of the one you wanna get is quite awesome!

BTW: Holland/ Belgium? Then why do you have a Aussie flag?


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> I personally dislike tattoo's, but the idea of the one you wanna get is quite awesome!
> 
> BTW: Holland/ Belgium? Then why do you have a Aussie flag?




I consider myself australian, lived tehre for a while and it feels like my home ;p
but i live in belgium for now


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 10, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> At the moment Im deciding wether or not to get a tattoo, the one im getting is gonna be very expansive so itll be a while before I actually get it
> 
> ...


Generally, if you have to ask then you shouldn't get one. That being said, how long has this series (it is that Stephen King series, right?) interested you? If this is something you just started reading recently then definitely hold off. If you read these a long time ago and still consider them to be that excellent then go for it.

Basically, if you are doing this because you think it will be "cool" then carefully consider if you will think it is cool for the rest of your life.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 11, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Started reading the series about 13 years ago and Ive reread it several times now and love it ;p

And I wasnt really asking wether I should do it but just personal experiences so I know what to keep an eye on when I get my tattoo set because Ive seen some dodgy tattoo's and I dont want that


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

Some tips, from someone with tats and a history with the bodmod community:

- Find an artist who's style you like, and have them draft a tattoo.  Then shop that tattoo to tattoo parlors in your area.  Don't go in blind, have a plan, and have HQ copies of what you want.  You should find an artist who works with the visual style you want; you wouldn't go to a traditional Japanese artist to do something in a 50's American style.
- Make sure to give the artist time to draw your tattoo, don't just go in and get it done all in one day.
- Don't settle!  A good tattoo artist will understand if you dislike parts of the design - that shit is permanent!  Be sure to find someone who will work with your design, which includes not taking it personally / poorly if you change something.
- Don't take one tattoo artist's work to another.  Having a non-tattoo artist's work is usually fine, but having one tattoo artist design your work, then taking it elsewhere is considered very, very rude.
- Tip your artist!  If it's a big, multiple-day piece, try to subtly find out what they enjoy - food, hobbies, etc. - and bring in something relevant.  It'll be a good, friendly, way to give thanks.  Money works too, but be creative.

I'm in the process of shopping a gaming tattoo, and I can't find anyone in my area with knowledge of games who has experience with "pixel-y" tats.  No MMX one-up tattoo for me, yet.  /sad.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 13, 2010)

I love that second image. It's one of Michael Whelan's best. 

This one will probably also interest you. (if you've not already seen it)

Capturing the quality of his artwork on a canvas of skin is going to be quite difficult. I know of only one artist who might be capable of it, but he's in the states.
If you're actually able to have it done, the work will be VERY expensive.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 13, 2010)

I am thinking about getting an aniversary tat for an even number wedding aniversary of my choosing for a future wife. Not only will this show the commitment I made, but also the pain if I lose it. The tatoo itself is going to be a wedding band, and as the years go on, I'll add to it. I haven't really thought about any other case where I'd even consider getting a tatoo.


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I love that second image. It's one of Michael Whelan's best.
> 
> This one will probably also interest you. (if you've not already seen it)
> 
> ...



Not to sound like a hater - just playing devil's advocate - but what if you get a divorce?  From all my life experience, if a friend asked - which one has - I would advise against getting a tattoo that's tied to anyone else, save for family members.  Coverups are a pain in the ass, and covering up a wedding band would be harder - you have to cover the ink AND convince yourself it's for you now, not for him/her.

On the flipside, my parents were married til death, and I know tons of other amazing couples who could pull it off.  I play devil's advocate because I've never had someone I would get a tattoo for.  (Other than gaming, my lover, haha.)


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

The tattoo thread inspired me.

My earlobes are 3/4" with black silicon Kaos tunnels.

And my septum is done at 10g with a staple, for flipping up.

I've also had, in the past, a rook, a tragus, a nipple and a prince albert.  Exciting!

Followup question: anyone into more hardcore bodmod?  Scarrification, suspension, anything?  Just curious.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 13, 2010)

Nope, and I don't think I'll even consider them... ever.

Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 13, 2010)

Nothing against it but I have no piercings and probably won't be getting any. If I got any they'd be ears only and nothing else. I personally think girls can get away with them more than guys.


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Just not my cup of tea.



Whatever floats your boat, haha.


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 13, 2010)

The only piercings I have are normal ear piercings (one in each ear) and a monroe.

I want to get my tongue pierced sometime soon, though. :]


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> The only piercings I have are normal ear piercings (one in each ear) and a monroe.
> 
> I want to get my tongue pierced sometime soon, though. :]



Monroe's are hot.  If it wasn't for work, I would get a monroe or a vertical labret.

Tongue piercings are more intense, for less time, haha.  The oral cavity is great at healing, but it's so in the way - and swollen! - that you can mess it up during healing, but they heal quick and stay healed fairly easily, with the right jewelry.

(I hate the word "jewelry."  My ear tunnels don't feel like "jewelry" to me, haha.)


----------



## exangel (Nov 13, 2010)

just two double ears with fairly weak gauge semi-permanent stainless rings closed with moonstones on the main and clear beads on the secondary.  i have a couple tats also but didn't know/care that there was a thread about it before, unless i did actually post and forget completely because it was months ago.


----------



## exangel (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, _this_ tattoo thread.

I've had two tattoos, one for about 6 1/2 years and the other for about 5 1/2.
The older one is something I'm so proud of and was so extremely happy with that I tipped the artist like a 20 and all of my tips from a week of waitressing lunch hours (which was less than $20 in ones but it was a small cafe and i split tips, i wasnt the most horrible waitress..) 
It is a custom, shaded, black and white memorial tat that I got in honor of my best friend who died almost a year before I got the tattoo.  I had been planning for about 4 years to get a tattoo but the nature of what I got my first time changed for a couple reasons.  One was, I lost contact with the gentleman I was planning to go to, who worked at an out-of-town  shop that shut down and that was my only way of getting ahold of him. That was pretty disappointing because he knew a lot of the ideas I had.  The other thing was the tragedy of losing my best friend.  It changed the entire reason for wanting to get art done and all of my prior ideas went into the crapper even though they would've been beautiful; what I have now, is even more beautiful even though it's a B&W.

About a year later I went to the same local artist and got a piece of crap done on my left arm above the bicep because I was going crazy, and the tattoo was actually something that I got to force me to remember some things about myself no matter how I felt about having a tattoo that's otherwise difficult to explain the meaning of (and in a far more visible place than my first tat).

As far as worrying about the permanence or regret, worry more about investing as much as you can in getting the best possible ink and the best possible work done for what you know you want, if it's your first and perhaps only tat (and you're getting it in a place that can be covered easily with clothing then don't sweat all the advice you get from people without art themselves).
If you plan to get it in a place that will be exposed, that's when you should consider the concerns of people without any art though-- especially employers.  But the other thing is, if you really intend to get a full color piece in an exposed place, always use sunblock on it even in winter time, even if it's partly cloudy, especially for the first couple years of having it.  But you should make absolute sure they're going to use the best ink in a color tattoo if you expect it to have some permanence and uniformity.  
Since I have no plans to get any more tattoos or even finish the one on my arm (I never got it shaded, but it still looks pretty cool) I haven't done any research in recent years on inks or tats,  but the shop I got mine done through was run by a man I was told was also an inventor and researcher of inks specifically.  Since he has more than one shop in Tucson I was pretty sure it wasn't just a line because the results I was shown then and what I have in my skin now proves what I was told -- that he'd developed a more organic formula for true black ink, that's less likely to degrade in the skin itself, at least in the first 5-7 years.  Ink quality is so crucial in highly detailed work, I would say as crucial as the talent behind the needle.


Spoiler: tat pic








before shading





after shading


I don't have any decent resolution images of my shoulder tat but I will take one later during daylight.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2010)

We already have tattoo and Piercing designated thread..it's a bit neglected, but I'll merge threads because we really don't need more then one thread for these stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Merged three threads.


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 13, 2010)

Wasnt sure whether or not to get involved.. F it..



Neck




right leg




right forearm




upper back




left arm




left leg




left wrist




eyebrow and lip piercing...

concepts for a full leg piece...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 14, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting an aniversary tat for an even number wedding aniversary of my choosing for a future wife. Not only will this show the commitment I made, but also the pain if I lose it. The tatoo itself is going to be a wedding band, and as the years go on, I'll add to it. I haven't really thought about any other case where I'd even consider getting a tatoo.




Worst. Idea. Ever. 

Every single person I've known with a wedding tattoo, or a person's name on their body to show their "commitment" has split up with that person.
It's a curse, I tell ya. 

Let's test the theory:
matt11freek: Who is Michelle?


----------



## Sterling (Nov 14, 2010)

I know about that curse. The commitment part wouldn't be the only reason to do it though. If anything, the tat would remind me of my mistakes in that former marriage. It would drive me to better myself for the next person I fall in love with. Ya' dig me?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahhh, I see. 
Makes a bit more sense now. 

Well, a tattoo is certainly a preferable reminder to an alimony payment.


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Let's test the theory:
> matt11freek: Who is Michelle?



My wife..hah!
married 3 years 
we never fight or bicker and we are better than any other couple


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2010)

matt1freek said:
			
		

> we never fight or bicker and we are better than any other couple



well that's no fun... the reason i've been with my bf for almost 3 years is because its so fun to constantly argue with him about marriage and kids.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
then again, we haven't gotten any tattoos about each other.  hrmmmmm...


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 15, 2010)

thats because females love to surround themselves in drama >_>
I'm too old for that..


----------



## vergilite (Nov 15, 2010)

Iv just got the japnese symbol for love. in the center of my back


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I love that second image. It's one of Michael Whelan's best.
> 
> This one will probably also interest you. (if you've not already seen it)
> 
> ...



Didnt know the second one, but its even better then the first one 
Well I dont mind having to travel I suppose, besides I can use a holiday lol. Who is it?


----------



## Orc (Jan 27, 2011)

Just this afternoon, we got this. Still some blood and crappy phone pic.


Spoiler: MEAT and BANDAGE


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2011)

That's adorable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Well since this is bumped, I just had a stroke of genius on what to say if my second wife (If I happen to ever get into such a situation) asks why I would add something onto the previous tattoo of the ring I mentioned earlier.

"Well, not only does it serve as a reminder of the mistakes that were made in the past, but adding to it symbolizes that I give to you all the love that I had promised before, and more as a better promise... Also, it's going to hurt like hell a second time to remind myself of what I would go through (and more) for you baby."


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 28, 2011)

Orc said:
			
		

> Just this afternoon, we got this. Still some blood and crappy phone pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MEAT and BANDAGE


So effin' cute.


----------



## UnoAphex (Feb 1, 2011)

i got this wicked tattoo of an angel holding its own severed head on my back I love it. I think piercings are kinda pointless.


----------

